# let me draw ur mayor in Colors 3D (not taking requests atm)



## Zane (Aug 3, 2014)

*~*Front page update yay**~​
[Closed for requests currently]

All requests made here have been successfully completed so far and I'm gonna list them in a second. 
The ones I didn't color previously I have now colored properly so I'll post them here.



Spoiler: Completed requests



Oblivia - Vapor

DrewDiddy1996 - Evelyn, three mayors

Sparkanine - Carla, Carla chibi

BirdsAreCoolYo - Mayor (new color version*)

Stepheroo - Holly, herself w Holly, Holly Edie and Joan, Holly and Freya

Pandapool - Mayor, Mayor chibi

Shirohibiki - Ichigo Candy and husband, Bridgette and Edward, sona and Freya, Ichigo chibi

MayorMelony- Mayor, Mayor chibi

pengutango - Mayor, Mayor chibi w Sly and Willow

Kanabana - Mayor, Polyeena Chibi

Melissa-Crossing - Mayor, Mayor chibi

Crazy-Gamer - Mayor (new shaded version**), Mayor chibi

staticistic1114 - mayor friends

LeilaChan - Mayor (new shaded version**)

ryan88 - Mayor (new color version**)

Xenuet - Mayor

MC4Pros - Mayor, OCs, other OCs, Mayor chibi

PokeCam420 - Mayor (new shaded version**), OC chibi

Swiftsteam - Mayor (new color version**)

Luckypinch - OCs, mayor chibi, self portrait, purple fox thing, green fox thing, herself and Danny chibi

Elov - OC couple

Zaidaa - Kayrii, Rylee, Sandy

Pokemanz - Mayor

BerryPop - Wish Violet, Wish Berry, Wish Emerald, Wish Flan, Wish Rose

Meira - Mayor chibi

Risette - Mayor

ZanessaGaily - Mayor, OC chibi

MayorLou - Chiron

Nix - Mayor, Mayor second outfit

Crystiesc - Mayor

tinybears - OC

J o  s h - Mayor, Mayor chibi

Fuzzling - Mayor + Maple

Jollian - Resident, other resident

tarakdeep - Mayor

Hamster - Mayor + Flurry

Sumemr - Lime chibi

Skaro - Mayor chibi

emmatheweirdo - Trainer couple chibis

vitri-trash - Mayor chibi

Twinrova- Mayor chibi

phantompony - Mayor chibi

Flari - Mayor chibi

azukitan - Blue and Red chibis

hanashi - Mayor chibi

C r y s t a l - Mayor chibi



Also I recently made a Colors gallery and found out Colorslive was a thing, so you can find that >here<. I've uploaded some of the art I made in this thread to it, and I'll probably upload more whenever I get around to it. 
*If for any reason you're uncomfortable with me uploading your piece just let me know and I won't do it.


--------------------------

I'm bored so show me your mayors  (seriously I'll need a ref if you want me to draw you lol) 

Probably just gonna be a headshot or bust, and I'm not gonna color it unless you reeeaaaalllyyyyy want me to - and even in this case it's just gonna be flat color because it takes me 50 years to color things. 

Here's a recent example althoug h it's not that helpful because he has a pumpkin head lmao






before anyone asks I can't do chibis. Well I can I guess but I'm extremely rusty , here's a "chibi" I fired off the other day to give you an idea




Complete with my attempt at animu eyes. Ok that's not the best I can do but you understand now you don't want to ask me to draw a chibi. 


Can't guarantee I'll draw everyone who posts but I'll try to.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 3, 2014)

Your art is adorable.  Just curious, are you able to do OCs?  I'll edit this post with a ref if so.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zane (Aug 3, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> Your art is adorable.  Just curious, are you able to do OCs?  I'll edit this post with a ref if so.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Ooh yeah I probably could, depending on how complicated their design is. (I make my own OCs extremely simple usually ) Thank you for the compliment ^^


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd love a Chibi or a Bust of my OC!! Preferably Chibi and colored but I'll take what I'm offered. ^^ Click Here


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you mind doodling my OC? [x]
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome, thank you!  Here's the first and only ref I have of her [x] and I would love it colored, if possible.  I'm happy to tip you in TBT bells if you're willing.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 3, 2014)

Can I have one? Ill edit this with a ref


----------



## Zane (Aug 3, 2014)

Y'all and your OCs  I feel you haha

@drewdiddy1996 - I love your OC but her design falls under what I'd consider complicated, so I'll see what I can do! :B

@sparkanine - Your OC looks slightly different in all the drawings, do you have a description perchance? x)

@ Oblivia - omgg that drawing is gorgeous. Love the character too. *u* Ok, I'll definitely try to color it for you. ^^

@ birds - yep, just gimme gimme that reference


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment and aww ok, well I'll wait and see if you attempt her. ^^


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 3, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> @ Oblivia - omgg that drawing is gorgeous. Love the character too. *u* Ok, I'll definitely try to color it for you. ^^



Aw, thank you!  I appreciate it very much, and let me know if you have any questions about her or anything.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> @sparkanine - Your OC looks slightly different in all the drawings, do you have a description perchance? x)


Well, Warrior's and Keitara's drawings match her description exactly. If that doesn't help, I can alway PM a description.


----------



## Zane (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Well, Warrior's and Keitara's drawings match her description exactly. If that doesn't help, I can alway PM a description.



Ooo ok that does help =) Wasn't sure who was closest haha Cute OC btw. ~


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Ooo ok that does help =) Wasn't sure who was closest haha Cute OC btw. ~


♪( ?▽｀) Yes thank you!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

My OC's are in this thread, [x], if you'd like to draw either of them. Your art is very nice and I look forward to seeing more artses from you. Fueuueuefhehueheuueue.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 4, 2014)

my mayor


----------



## Pandapool (Aug 4, 2014)

If you want, you can draw my Mayor  Here is a link (hope it works) [x]


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

@Stepheroo - I really like your Reindeer character so I'll probably try that one ^^ Plus you gave me my first ever mayor art <3 ty for the compliment ;v;

@birds - ducky =D ty for the reference!

@panda - ooo sure, your mayor is pretty 8D 

Working on Oblivia's now but since it's gonna take me til doomsday to color it might take a break in a bit and do one of the mayors. ~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 4, 2014)

ahhh i really like your art//// i adore the pumpkinhead you did hhh
my OCs are here if you feel like you could do any of them! thank you so much! love your artwork!! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)


----------



## Melonyy (Aug 4, 2014)

Can you draw my mayor? (x)


----------



## pengutango (Aug 4, 2014)

This looks like fun!  If you'd like, here's my mayor. Ref's under spoiler tag:



Spoiler: ref sheet










If you decide to draw her, have fun with it.  Also, could you color it? Flat color is perfectly fine.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 4, 2014)

No it's not specifically a duck beak, I just collect stuff with birds on it (*)>


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 4, 2014)

hullo hullo, can you please draw mi mayor? kty.


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 4, 2014)

If you can do my mayor: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me
Feel free! Thank you so much!


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh i really like your art//// i adore the pumpkinhead you did hhh
> my OCs are here if you feel like you could do any of them! thank you so much! love your artwork!! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)



Aww tysm TuT Wow you have a lot of OCs! I didn't look at them all yet but I saw at least one I could do hehe



MayorMelony said:


> Can you draw my mayor? (x)



Most assuredly so. Great mayor, very ornate. :0



pengutango said:


> This looks like fun!  If you'd like, here's my mayor. Ref's under spoiler tag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo another cool mayor. Yeah I can color it if you're alright with waiting an eternity. c;



BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> No it's not specifically a duck beak, I just collect stuff with birds on it (*)>



Lol yeah I just associate it with ducks immediately. Do you like birds by any chance?  
Here is yours btw







Kanabanana said:


> hullo hullo, can you please draw mi mayor? kty.



yaaa probably, very interesting mayor 8) Are the sleeves on that shirt orange-ish or are they supposed to be sheer? (can't quite tell in the pic hehe)



Melissa-Crossing said:


> If you can do my mayor: http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me
> Feel free! Thank you so much!



Ooo yeah another character with glasses, y'all didn't even know but that's my secret weakness B) I can't quite see the detail on your sweater in the pic though. Is it like a knit sweater?


Sorry for the ultra long post, I ended up spending a long time on Oblivia's and lost track of replies orz Btw Oblivia here is yours, I wanna post it while it still looks good to me, but please advise me of any changes I should make. :3





(sorry about the lines of the glasses, Colors likes to do that to pixels sometimes..)


p.s. it's later than I thought so I may not get any more done tonight :'D


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Sorry for the ultra long post, I ended up spending a long time on Oblivia's and lost track of replies orz Btw Oblivia here is yours, I wanna post it while it still looks good to me, but please advise me of any changes I should make. :3
> 
> 
> (sorry about the lines of the glasses, Colors likes to do that to pixels sometimes..)



It looks great, thank you so much!  I apologize if my request held you up... -_-

Sending TBT now.


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> It looks great, thank you so much!  I apologize if my request held you up... -_-
> 
> Sending TBT now.



Haha not at all, I'm a slowpoke ;3 I'm glad you like it, tysm for the tip ! ; u;

working on DrewDiddy's, going better than expected so far whoo


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aww tysm TuT Wow you have a lot of OCs! I didn't look at them all yet but I saw at least one I could do hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hullo hullo, they're supposed to be sheer, soz 4 bad quality ref .o.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh I love to order one but my ref is a bit crappy =/

Think you can work with it?


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

Kanabanana said:


> hullo hullo, they're supposed to be sheer, soz 4 bad quality ref .o.



Ahh that's what I thought, just wasn't sure. Don't worry your ref is fine. c:



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Oh I love to order one but my ref is a bit crappy =/
> Think you can work with it?



Yep that'll work for sure. I like your color scheme, I probably won't be able to resist coloring you. xp

Pandapool's is done! I gave you some color b/c I saw you lurking hahah



Never drew the hairbow wig before. Hope you like it! >o<  edit again: wow what did my computer just do to the color on this. I'll have to get to the bottom of this later.

DrewDiddy's lineart is done except for the wings, I think I'll go for the color tomorrow if I'm still feeling bold. c:< I'm definitely done for tonight though. zzz thank you all again for the kind words so far ♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry I'm on my phone so I can only direct you to my thread for refs

thanks, and I like your art


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Sorry I'm on my phone so I can only direct you to my thread for refs
> 
> thanks, and I like your art



Ahh ok. So you'd want them both drawn right? They're hella cute~


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Ahh ok. So you'd want them both drawn right? They're hella cute~



Yes please, thank you! That's me and my very close bestie's mayor.. to have them drawn by you is quite a flattery
I like having them drawn to resemble our friendship and where we first met


----------



## Pandapool (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, your art is soo amazing!! Thank you so much, you are a very talented artist ^.^ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you could maybe remove the glasses? I understand if not, just wondering  ( don't wear glasses in real life, just kind of gives more character to my mayor)


----------



## LeilaChan (Aug 4, 2014)

Are you still taking requests? If so here's my mayor:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aww tysm TuT Wow you have a lot of OCs! I didn't look at them all yet but I saw at least one I could do hehe



i usually prefer the top two couples to be drawn, but whatever youre comfortable with is fine! your artwork is absolutely splendid, loving what im seeing so far <3333


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Can you do my mayor? Ref in sig


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

omfg the mayor art i did for you sucked omfg if you wanna go onto my doodle thread again, I will redraw it (hopefully better this time) it's in my sig it seys DOODLES

AND UR DRAWINGS MAKE MY HEART HAPPY TY


----------



## pengutango (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Ooo another cool mayor. Yeah I can color it if you're alright with waiting an eternity. c;



That's perfectly fine.  Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

omg your art is amazing ; w ; Good luck with your thread ~ 
and would you be able to do mines XD ?  even if it's just a doodle ;w ; -rolls away -


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, I love your art. It's really pretty.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 4, 2014)

Can you do my mayor? Ref is in sig! Let me know if you need more refs! This is so amazing!  ~<3


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 4, 2014)

OMGGGGG IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aww tysm TuT Wow you have a lot of OCs! I didn't look at them all yet but I saw at least one I could do hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes its like a sweater dress! Thank you if you decide to do it!


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

another long post incoming, sorry but I just want everyone to know I saw their posts. xD;



staticistic1114 said:


> Yes please, thank you! That's me and my very close bestie's mayor.. to have them drawn by you is quite a flattery
> I like having them drawn to resemble our friendship and where we first met



Awh :3 I wish my bestie would play AC lol he can't pry himself from Steam long enough to get a 3DS. I'll try to do y'all justice hehe



Pandapool said:


> Oh my gosh, your art is soo amazing!! Thank you so much, you are a very talented artist ^.^ <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, if you could maybe remove the glasses? I understand if not, just wondering  ( don't wear glasses in real life, just kind of gives more character to my mayor)



Thank you, I'm glad you like it! :'D And sure that's easy enough:





I also tried to fix the lines on the hair now that I've slept but idk. Lemme know if it's better or worse. XD



LeilaChan said:


> Are you still taking requests? If so here's my mayor:



Very cute mayor! I'll definitely get around to drawing you. (I like the Disney font on the ref sheet btw haha)



Shirohibiki said:


> i usually prefer the top two couples to be drawn, but whatever youre comfortable with is fine! your artwork is absolutely splendid, loving what im seeing so far <3333



Ahh all right I'll keep that in mind B) Tyvm for the compliment c':



Stepheroo said:


> omfg the mayor art i did for you sucked omfg if you wanna go onto my doodle thread again, I will redraw it (hopefully better this time) it's in my sig it seys DOODLES
> 
> AND UR DRAWINGS MAKE MY HEART HAPPY TY



Nooo it was cute =D If you wanna draw OCs I've got some ahuehuehue maybe I'll harass you to draw one later. And omg really, I find this very pleasing. >:3 ty



pengutango said:


> That's perfectly fine.  Take as much time as you need.



don't hand me that kinda blank cheque ehehe jk , thank you :3



Xenuet said:


> omg your art is amazing ; w ; Good luck with your thread ~
> and would you be able to do mines XD ?  even if it's just a doodle ;w ; -rolls away -



Ahh thank you! =) I'm sure I could, just send me a ref.~



RetroT said:


> Wow, I love your art. It's really pretty.



Oh, thank you so much! :'D



MC4pros said:


> Can you do my mayor? Ref is in sig! Let me know if you need more refs! This is so amazing!  ~<3



Sure. ~ I think that pic should be enough. That's that Minecraft thing on the shirt right? The creeper? 



BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> OMGGGGG IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!! Thanks a bunch!



aaaa I'm happy you like it :'3 yw!



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Yes its like a sweater dress! Thank you if you decide to do it!



Ooo ok, got it. :] I'm sure I'll get around to it, mayors are pretty easy to draw. 


DrewDiddy1996's is finally done ! I got a little carried away on it, but the character turned out to be really fun to draw x) I'm very pleased with how it turned out, so I hope you like it too. 





and I also saved the lineart in case my coloring is bad lol





I'd really like to get started on the rest of the requests asap, but this type of drawing always tires out my hand - not even my drawing hand, but my right one, from holding the DS! lol Sometimes the XL is not so convenient. So I might be a bit slow. 

Btw if you guys had Colors, and if I actually had a gallery on there, you could watch a replay of me drawing these. 


edit: forgot Ryan after all my efforts lol but I did see your post!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

omg that lineart is bootyful. and you can always just vm me your oc refs and i can try drawing them but like omg i'm not good it's mostly for practice


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omg that lineart is bootyful. and you can always just vm me your oc refs and i can try drawing them but like omg i'm not good it's mostly for practice



Yeee lineart *o* Ty, ty. Haha I understand, but I will definitely get those refs if I can remember to. >:]


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 4, 2014)

wait this is on a 3ds????

what

jesus imagine what you could do with a regular tablet


----------



## pengutango (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> don't hand me that kinda blank cheque ehehe jk , thank you :3



Haha.  No prob. I could always give you a poke about how things are going if it's been a long while, but I never wanna come off like I'm rushing an artist.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wait this is on a 3ds????
> 
> what
> 
> jesus imagine what you could do with a regular tablet



ezaclyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Make the hair pink and eyes blue(don't have shampoodles)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> another long post incoming, sorry but I just want everyone to know I saw their posts. xD;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god!!! Thanks so so much I wasn't expecting you to draw her, she looks amazing, gosh thanks a bunch! ^^


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow, I loved how you drew Evelyn!


----------



## Pandapool (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you soo much! All your drawings are fantastic!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Sure. ~ I think that pic should be enough. That's that Minecraft thing on the shirt right? The creeper?



Yes, lol. What's your Colors 3D gallery name? I'd love to check it out!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 4, 2014)

omg could you draw my mayor?


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 4, 2014)

And refs as me http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...My-OC-S-&#65288;&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;&#65289;
I would love chibis if each in the same pic??
I will pay 

- - - Post Merge - - -




And refs as me http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?202338-PLEASE-DRAW-My-OC-S-%26%2365288%3B%26%238807%3B%26%238711%3B%26%238806%3B%26%2365289%3B
I would love chibis if each in the same pic??
I will pay 

- - - Post Merge - - -

and Mabye a head shot of me?


----------



## LeilaChan (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks pumpki, I can't wait to see the art c:
And I love Disney Haha!


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wait this is on a 3ds????
> 
> what
> 
> jesus imagine what you could do with a regular tablet



yeah there's a cool program I bought from the e-shop that's what I use. :0 I've been trying to buy a tablet for like 3 years lmao something always comes up so I can't save money. 8( and I need to find a good art program for Mac.



PokeCam420 said:


> Make the hair pink and eyes blue(don't have shampoodles)



I can't quite tell which haircut that is. I'm thinking it's the sixth one down on this list but can you confirm it for me?
http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-hair-guide.htm



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oh my god!!! Thanks so so much I wasn't expecting you to draw her, she looks amazing, gosh thanks a bunch! ^^



Haha you're welcome, I'm so glad you like it!! ^o^ Yeah I wasn't sure if I could do it but once I got started I had a really good time with it. 



Sparkanine said:


> Wow, I loved how you drew Evelyn!



Aaa thank you :'D I just finished Carla



By the time I remembered I wasn't gonna color it I had already started so I had to finish lol In the two pics you said matched her perfectly she appeared to have a unique eyebrow shape so I hope I got that right, please tell me if I should change anything c:



Pandapool said:


> Thank you soo much! All your drawings are fantastic!!!



You're welcome =D and thank you!



MC4pros said:


> Yes, lol. What's your Colors 3D gallery name? I'd love to check it out!



I didn't make one yet haha x) But I'm thinking I will soon. I'll let you know!



Swiftstream said:


> omg could you draw my mayor?



so many mayors with glasses lol I love it, I'll definitely get around to doing yours :]



Luckypinch said:


> And refs as me http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...My-OC-S-&#65288;&#8807;&#8711;&#8806;&#65289;
> I would love chibis if each in the same pic??
> I will pay
> and Mabye a head shot of me?



The characters I should be able to do but I'm not the best at drawing real people's portraits xD; I'll try it and see how it goes.


Gonna probably work on some mayors next. Sorry if I don't go in order of who posted, I've always been kinda bad at that hehe.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 4, 2014)

Ah it's fine :,D thanks in advance


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah its the sixth down. Also, could you draw the dress thing as a robe? That's what it's supposed to be.

Thanks!


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Yeah its the sixth down. Also, could you draw the dress thing as a robe? That's what it's supposed to be.
> 
> Thanks!



All righty. And haha ok, that's what I figured. ;b



pengutango said:


> Haha.  No prob. I could always give you a poke about how things are going if it's been a long while, but I never wanna come off like I'm rushing an artist.



I know what you mean, I can never bring myself to prod people with reminders x'D But I honestly don't mind it, especially since I have been known to forget to do things. :x


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

ur full of wonder goodbye *sobbuing*


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 4, 2014)

YES
This will be the 1st time I get any art of my mayor 
I can't wait!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aaa thank you :'D I just finished Carla
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I remembered I wasn't gonna color it I had already started so I had to finish lol In the two pics you said matched her perfectly she appeared to have a unique eyebrow shape so I hope I got that right, please tell me if I should change anything c:


Oh my word! Shes beautiful! I'm sorry Im late, been busy all day. Carlas perfect! Thank you soooo much. Thats EXACTLY how I imagined her when I first made her. And yeah, those eyebrows are great! Cant thank you enough. //smooch


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Oh my word! Shes beautiful! I'm sorry Im late, been busy all day. Carlas perfect! Thank you soooo much. Thats EXACTLY how I imagined her when I first made her. And yeah, those eyebrows are great! Cant thank you enough. //smooch



thank you! :') I'm so happy you like it!! You're welcome<3



Stepheroo said:


> ur full of wonder goodbye *sobbuing*



no u c:< 
i lied about going to do mayors, I rly wanted to draw Holly. 




Why do I keep coloring these when I said I wasn't gonna lol I need the practice anyway  and I couldn't resist drawing deer freckles, thats like the cutest thing ever omg 




ryan88 said:


> Can you do my mayor? Ref in sig



Here is yours! c: Felt like drawing one of the guys in this thread hehe





more mayors coming soon lol i swear this time


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> thank you! :') I'm so happy you like it!! You're welcome<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. It's amazing! I can't believe you did this with colors!


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Wow. It's amazing! I can't believe you did this with colors!



Thank you!  Colors is really awesome, it's like a downgraded photoshop that I can actually use. xD


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Thank you!  Colors is really awesome, it's like a downgraded photoshop that I can actually use. xD



What's your gallery username?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> thank you! :') I'm so happy you like it!! You're welcome<3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jesus chrsit your art is fantastic auuughh


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't wait for mine


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> no u c:<
> i lied about going to do mayors, I rly wanted to draw Holly.
> 
> 
> ...



i am dying omfg she is perfect Tytytytytyty ilyyyyy when i get my tablet in the next few days i will draw so hard for you hnnnggg

- - - Post Merge - - -

you guys make me love my ocs even more ily


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> What's your gallery username?



I don't have one yet. x) I tried to make one just now but it said the server was undergoing maintenance. When I get one I'll post it ^^



Shirohibiki said:


> jesus chrsit your art is fantastic auuughh



wahhh ty that means a lot to me ; u ;



Luckypinch said:


> Can't wait for mine



I've started the line art for your OC's, hopefully I can work on it more soon. :>



Stepheroo said:


> i am dying omfg she is perfect Tytytytytyty ilyyyyy when i get my tablet in the next few days i will draw so hard for you hnnnggg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you guys make me love my ocs even more ily



awhhh you're welcome haha :'D I'm glad you like it!! And I look forward to you getting your tablet B) Gotta scrape together some refs for you ehehe

I've got Swiftstream's 




and one with cute accents idk cx





As much as I would love to do more right now I don't think my fingers and wrist can keep up with me. :v After I rest these sad bones hopefully I can do more tonight ~


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 4, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I don't have one yet. x) I tried to make one just now but it said the server was undergoing maintenance. When I get one I'll post it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! Rest all you want! Relax! <3 Love your art!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't mean to bother you but can I have my request in full body chibi? Cuz those are darn adorable *^*
And yeah Steam pretty much brainwashed all the boys I know, even he is sometimes too busy for me Steaming all day... </3


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not requesting anything, but I just wanted to say that I think your chibis are pretty darn adorable. You should be proud of them!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

u should be proud of everything, because you are beautiful and your art is yes


----------



## Zane (Aug 5, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Ah! Rest all you want! Relax! <3 Love your art!



aw thank you <3 ; u;




staticistic1114 said:


> Don't mean to bother you but can I have my request in full body chibi? Cuz those are darn adorable *^*
> And yeah Steam pretty much brainwashed all the boys I know, even he is sometimes too busy for me Steaming all day... </3



Sure that works ! c: I was kinda thinking of doing that b/c it's hard to come up with poses for two people when you can't see their bodies. :b
Nooo another friendship torn apart by Steam. x'D



ForkNayon said:


> I'm not requesting anything, but I just wanted to say that I think your chibis are pretty darn adorable. You should be proud of them!



Oh, thank you so much! 



Stepheroo said:


> u should be proud of everything, because you are beautiful and your art is yes



my art is maybe :v ty though :')


anywhooo I've come bearing gifts y'all 

*Shirohibiki* -  I've never actually seen Wreck it Ralph so I was a bit confused about what I was supposed to be drawing at first. XD Your OC family is rly cute though, however I haven't mentioned yet but I'm literally horrible at drawing canon characters. I tried. ; ;




I'm sorry ; ; also it got squished when I exported it *cries*

*Crazy-Gamer* - here's yours! I always wanted to draw a funky wig x)




*LeilaChan* - I screwed up the hat eleven thousand times , it still looks weird but that was all I could do. xD I colored it to make up for the hat. :B




*PokeCam420* - here you go! Not many guys for me to draw p: I like the pink hair




*MC4pros* - yours is done also! I feel bad because it's the only one I didn't color. ; ; hope you like it




I wanted to do Kanabanana too but I ran out of strength. ; ; Btw Xenuet you never gave me a ref. :O other than that I think I've got everyone on ~*the list*~


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

DRAW ME MORE ARTS HNNNG *CRYING*

pls punch me


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *Shirohibiki* -  I've never actually seen Wreck it Ralph so I was a bit confused about what I was supposed to be drawing at first. XD Your OC family is rly cute though, however I haven't mentioned yet but I'm literally horrible at drawing canon characters. I tried. ; ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tHINK I GOT SO EXCITED I HAD AN ANNEURISM
OH MG OY GOD
? ? ?// OH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_

I M SCREAMIGN I LOVE IT SOMUCH WOW HOW ****ING ACCURATE IM  DyING BYE I LOVE YOU SO MUCH THANK YOU ? ??? THANK YOU GOMHOGFDGDG!!!!!!

IM GONNA CRY I LOVE IT SO MUCH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

yOURE NOT HORRIBLE AT DRAWING CANON CHARS AT ALL L WHAT?/ /? ?? WHAT NO ITS PERFECT I Mm CRYING,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, lays on side forever

THANK YOU SO MUCH YOU MADE MY DAY TAT


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I don't have one yet. x) I tried to make one just now but it said the server was undergoing maintenance. When I get one I'll post it ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFGGG

; O ;
IT LOOKS SOOOO GOOD <333 TYSM BB /hugs
ASDFGHJKL;;


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> aw thank you <3 ; u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohmygoshohmygosh
IS AMAZING!!
your the best!


----------



## Zane (Aug 5, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> DRAW ME MORE ARTS HNNNG *CRYING*
> 
> pls punch me



x'D all in good time , all in good time. I still gotta scribble refs for you. >:3 I have a hundred million OCs so you'll have a lot to choose from when the time comes ahuehuehueh what kinda art are you wanting ? :B




Shirohibiki said:


> I tHINK I GOT SO EXCITED I HAD AN ANNEURISM
> OH MG OY GOD
> ? ? ?// OH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_
> 
> ...



this is what all artists hope for x'D Srsly though I'm really happy you like it! ; u; The Candy King guy was actually pretty cool to draw since I don't draw little bald guys very often, also your OC's hair is hella  



Swiftstream said:


> OMFGGG
> 
> ; O ;
> IT LOOKS SOOOO GOOD <333 TYSM BB /hugs
> ASDFGHJKL;;



 I'm glad you like it!! <3



Crazy-Gamer said:


> ohmygoshohmygosh
> IS AMAZING!!
> your the best!



aw thank you c': I'm glad you like it!


thank you all for your compliments again<3 All the characters/mayors so far have been fun to draw :3


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 5, 2014)

OHGOSH ;U; I CANT WAIT FOR MINE CX THIS ART IS SO AWESOME!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> this is what all artists hope for x'D Srsly though I'm really happy you like it! ; u; The Candy King guy was actually pretty cool to draw since I don't draw little bald guys very often, also your OC's hair is hella



im still reeling in bliss i cant even deal with how happy this makes me tHANK YOU AGAIN,,,,,,, AND THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENTS /drowns
(also ye if you have lots of ocs i might like to doodle one)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> I tHINK I GOT SO EXCITED I HAD AN ANNEURISM
> OH MG OY GOD
> ? ? ?// OH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_
> 
> ...



U SHOULD TOTULLY GET A SIG WITH THAT BTW BECAUSE IT'S TOO PERFECT. IF YOU DO, I RENDERED IT FOR YOU OK BYE



Spoiler: render












- - - Post Merge - - -



Pumpki said:


> x'D all in good time , all in good time. I still gotta scribble refs for you. >:3 I have a hundred million OCs so you'll have a lot to choose from when the time comes ahuehuehueh what kinda art are you wanting ? :B



i will doodle literally any and all of the OC's you want when i get my tablet. can't guarantee color since i'm dumb. but yeah. and just like my ram oc or something but idek i may have to doodle my persona that i've been wanting to get done sometime soon but like omg ur fab


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 5, 2014)

> I wanted to do Kanabanana too but I ran out of strength. ; ; Btw Xenuet you never gave me a ref. :O other than that I think I've got everyone on ~*the list*~



Is all gud


----------



## Melonyy (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Most assuredly so. Great mayor, very ornate. :0



I can't believe I missed this post
but if you decided to draw my mayor it'll be great!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I LOVE IT! And yeah, the pink hair is because it's based off of my unit in Fire Emblem Awakening, whom has pink hair because it makes all the children look better, haha


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> aw thank you <3 ; u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Are you willing to color it? If not, that's okay! :3


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow! These look amazing! I cant wait to see mine in your style!


----------



## pengutango (Aug 5, 2014)

Those look great. Can't wait to see mine.


----------



## Elov (Aug 5, 2014)

Your style is so bootiful *-(\ Do you think you could squeeze in a request for these two? Thank you so much in advance. c:


Spoiler


----------



## Zane (Aug 5, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> OHGOSH ;U; I CANT WAIT FOR MINE CX THIS ART IS SO AWESOME!



Aw thank you c': I hope it will be worth the wait- I'll work on yours again in the morning so hopefully it'll be ready tomorrow. 



Shirohibiki said:


> im still reeling in bliss i cant even deal with how happy this makes me tHANK YOU AGAIN,,,,,,, AND THANK YOU FOR THE COMPLIMENTS /drowns
> (also ye if you have lots of ocs i might like to doodle one)



aww you make me so happy ; o; 
Ahoho oh really? c:< Well I scrapped together a ref of two of them, I'll put it at the end of this post for you and Stepheroo to look at if you want 



Stepheroo said:


> U SHOULD TOTULLY GET A SIG WITH THAT BTW BECAUSE IT'S TOO PERFECT. IF YOU DO, I RENDERED IT FOR YOU OK BYE
> 
> i will doodle literally any and all of the OC's you want when i get my tablet. can't guarantee color since i'm dumb. but yeah. and just like my ram oc or something but idek i may have to doodle my persona that i've been wanting to get done sometime soon but like omg ur fab



0: you made it transparent omg you did the thing *o*
lollll I'm gonna make refs for as many as I can ;D I wanted to draw your Ram oc because she sounds like a cool grouch but for some reason I thought you only had one ref of her xD I  see now that there is more so perhaps I'll try her soon. ~



Kanabanana said:


> Is all gud



yey 8D srsly though I should have it tomorrow ehehe



MayorMelony said:


> I can't believe I missed this post
> but if you decided to draw my mayor it'll be great!



Heh I keep making big messy posts like these so it's understandable x) And I surely intend to, I'm interested to try to draw her outfit  <3



PokeCam420 said:


> I LOVE IT! And yeah, the pink hair is because it's based off of my unit in Fire Emblem Awakening, whom has pink hair because it makes all the children look better, haha



 thank you! Oohh I see, I thought that coat looked familiar. o: I've been meaning to get FE:A since it came out pretty much but haven't gotten around to it. I've never actually played a "tactical rpg" before either so idk if I'd even be good at it. lol



MC4pros said:


> Thanks! Are you willing to color it? If not, that's okay! :3



boop






Melissa-Crossing said:


> Wow! These look amazing! I cant wait to see mine in your style!



Thank you :> I didn't think I'd get any more done tonight but I suddenly got inspired to do yours while I was doodling me own refs.





the hair color looks a lot brighter on my comp than it did on my DS though, tell me if it looks bright to you too and I'll fix it. x3



pengutango said:


> Those look great. Can't wait to see mine.



thank you ! I was just about to lament about what's making me drag my heels so long on yours ehehe Thanks for checking back, I'm gonna go to work on yours in earnest in the morning. :')



Elov said:


> Your style is so bootiful *-(\ Do you think you could squeeze in a request for these two? Thank you so much in advance. c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Omggg Gaia Online avatars. *nostalgic memories of an adolescence wasted in the pursuit of virtual gold* I'll definitely try to get to your request C: Thank you for the compliment~ 


I think this is the end of the post now so I'll go ahead and post the ref I mentioned lol


Spoiler







ssshhh it's a doodle lmao 
umm ok here's some details:
the girl is Kate. she like sports and marine animals. her hair is almost curly but not quite ? basically flat-chested. she's also like rly cocky. She has the "Caution" symbol on her hat (exclamation point inside a triangle) for no reason other than that I thought it was cool at one time. 

the boy is Jayden. he's a computer nerd. he gets mad easily so I hardly ever draw him smiling but he's not actually that grim lol the symbol on his hat is a fish hook (there is a reason for that i swear) and the bubble on his shirt has some text in it but I haven't even decided what it says yet so I always just write some random thing or a squiggle lol i forgot to shade his chin i'm a disgrace

they're friends who hate each other, she makes fun of him for being a geek who is bad at all 5 sport and deliberately antagonizes him b/c he gets so angry. they're both 16 and the same height. I have an actually good drawing of them but they're not wearing their ball caps... the ball caps are vitally important.  
They're somewhat based on the relationship between me and a very good online friend I've sadly not had the pleasure of talking to recently. 

sorry I just wanted to write all that. x'D I'm kinda fixated on drawing these two atm so that's why I picked them, plus they're super simple, but I will be drawing more , all that I can. >:D


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aw thank you c': I hope it will be worth the wait- I'll work on yours again in the morning so hopefully it'll be ready tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT SO MUCH! <333 THANK YOU SO MUCH!

YOUR REF IS LOOKING GREAT AS WELL! Thank you again!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 5, 2014)

im ****ing in love with your ocs because you haVE A BACKGROUND FOR THEM
GOD BLESs AMERICA
yeah but, can i draw jayden in a sexy labcoat cause idk thats kinda hot
also i want to draw kate with marine animals because i love aquatic life too god bless america god bless u n ur ocs god bless im so happy oMG


----------



## Zane (Aug 6, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> I LOVE IT SO MUCH! <333 THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> YOUR REF IS LOOKING GREAT AS WELL! Thank you again!



Aaaa you're welcome!  I'm glad you like it!
and thank you! <3 c':



Shirohibiki said:


> im ****ing in love with your ocs because you haVE A BACKGROUND FOR THEM
> GOD BLESs AMERICA
> yeah but, can i draw jayden in a sexy labcoat cause idk thats kinda hot
> also i want to draw kate with marine animals because i love aquatic life too god bless america god bless u n ur ocs god bless im so happy oMG



yes yesSsS the labcoat sounds so right lmao it would kill me if you drew her with marine animals, I would be dead ; w; <3

oh, the reason my characters all have backgrounds is because they're all part of various stories I've been working on for several agonizing years x'D my biggest dream is to write and illustrate my own comics and graphic novels (that's also why I make them so simple, so I can draw them over and over ) So it makes me extra giddy that you like them


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 6, 2014)

> yey 8D srsly though I should have it tomorrow ehehe



Oh, das awsum! Thnx homie take yo time.


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 6, 2014)

Ohh my gosh! Your art is absolutely beautiful!! <3 <3 I'm just going to leave a couple of refs here just in case you would like to draw them? xD


Spoiler: This is just a crappy sketch, but in your art? She would look amazing!








If you were to color her, her hair is black with some purple in it (messy and really long) and her eyes are a deep purple. Her shirt is a black/grey color and if you were to do a full body (Not sure if you so them.. If not TOTALLY FINE!) But she wears denim short shorts & flip flops xD (Also, she doesn't have to be in that same pose at all either)





Spoiler: This is a Chibi version of me (Art credited to Yookey)








This would definitely not need to be Chibi style. You can do whatever you want with it! Have fun! xD


I cannot believe how gorgeous your art is! I wish I had half that skill -.-' I can't draw at all! >.<


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 6, 2014)

Omg I love your style! Do you think you could draw my mayor? I wanna see how smexy it'll look c:



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> yes yesSsS the labcoat sounds so right lmao it would kill me if you drew her with marine animals, I would be dead ; w; <3
> 
> oh, the reason my characters all have backgrounds is because they're all part of various stories I've been working on for several agonizing years x'D my biggest dream is to write and illustrate my own comics and graphic novels (that's also why I make them so simple, so I can draw them over and over ) So it makes me extra giddy that you like them



i will add this to my to do list and hopefully i can get it done before 2015 
seriously im a sucker for OCs with love put in them, mine have pages upon pages of story too so its like. _i feel u_
and i wish you the best of luck with your dream DD


----------



## LeilaChan (Aug 6, 2014)

Omg thanks so much its beautiful: D

- - - Post Merge - - -

I credit you in my biography, no room in sig c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 6, 2014)

Owh are you saying you are unable to see their full outfit?
Yeah I try *sob* xD


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey you don't mind drawing my mayor in Chibi can you?
If you dont mind that is...


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I think this is the end of the post now so I'll go ahead and post the ref I mentioned lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



saved this. perf. going to doodle them asap when i get tablet. will practice until then.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aw thank you c': I hope it will be worth the wait- I'll work on yours again in the morning so hopefully it'll be ready tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*0* Thank you! ~<3


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry for being so slow at replying to this one! I'm bad at keeping up stuff, I'm sorry!! 
Uhm is the mini mayor on my sig too small ? Do you want something else ; w ; ?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

omg how do you make nice stuff in colors, i got it since it was so cheap, but everything i'm making is even worse than when i was just using a mouse, and that's saying something agh

by the way, i want to follow you on colors pls


----------



## Zane (Aug 6, 2014)

Kanabanana said:


> Oh, das awsum! Thnx homie take yo time.







for some reason i wanted to draw yours like this. 



Zaidaa said:


> Ohh my gosh! Your art is absolutely beautiful!! <3 <3 I'm just going to leave a couple of refs here just in case you would like to draw them? xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is just a crappy sketch, but in your art? She would look amazing!
> ...



Awww thank you so much! ; u; I could definitely see my way to trying one or both of those (depending on how much free time I have :b) Question about the first one though - When you say her hair has some purple in her hair, do you mean like streaks? 
(I do draw full bodies but I'm not very good at them in Colors yet, and if I have to keep thinking of poses for people's arms I crash and burn immediately. XD)

Thank you again for the compliments <3 Art is weird, I've seen so many people who have only been drawing for like 2-3 years who are infinity-times better than me. *painful envy* but you'll be surprised at how fast improvement comes if you just keep at it. c:



Pokemanz said:


> Omg I love your style! Do you think you could draw my mayor? I wanna see how smexy it'll look c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you! And sure, I'll definitely get around to yours - I think yours is like only the 4th male character so far. :B



Shirohibiki said:


> i will add this to my to do list and hopefully i can get it done before 2015
> seriously im a sucker for OCs with love put in them, mine have pages upon pages of story too so its like. _i feel u_
> and i wish you the best of luck with your dream DD




ayyyy even if it does take you until 2015 i probably still won't have nothin going on so it's all good. B) I suspected you were familiar with the pangs and tribulations of OC's. ; v; Haha. 



LeilaChan said:


> Omg thanks so much its beautiful: D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I credit you in my biography, no room in sig c:



Aww thank you, I'm glad you like it :'3 I wasn't planning to draw the eyes like that but the Disney talk made me think of old Mickey







staticistic1114 said:


> Owh are you saying you are unable to see their full outfit?
> Yeah I try *sob* xD



Ohh, no I meant I sometimes have difficulty posing two people when I'm not going to be drawing their bodies. xD I think I got their outfits right - the girl is wearing a blue argyle shirt, denim skirt, black tights and blue sneakers, and the boy is wearing flip flops and aloha shorts/shirt? I hope I'm right because I spent a lot of time on this x'D *gross sobbing*



A butterfly featured in my dream last night, so I guess that's what made me want to draw that. lol Hope you like it  ; w;



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Hey you don't mind drawing my mayor in Chibi can you?
> If you dont mind that is...



I suppose so, but there's still some other requests I'm gonna do, so unless I get super inspired to do it I may be awhile. 



MC4pros said:


> *0* Thank you! ~<3



You're welcome~ Glad you like it! :3



Xenuet said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry for being so slow at replying to this one! I'm bad at keeping up stuff, I'm sorry!!
> Uhm is the mini mayor on my sig too small ? Do you want something else ; w ; ?



Aw that's cool, don't worry. :B Ooops, I didn't even see her there! xp I could work with that if you don't have a screen shot, but I'll probably get some details wrong. ^^'



Stepheroo said:


> omg how do you make nice stuff in colors, i got it since it was so cheap, but everything i'm making is even worse than when i was just using a mouse, and that's saying something agh
> 
> by the way, i want to follow you on colors pls



Hahah Colors is kinda weird to use at first, omg literally here is my first effort in Colors:


Spoiler








I had to keep Googling how to use certain things (especially since I picked the left hand calibration) and only VERY recently figured out how to exit a drawing without saving. x.x I still haven't made a gallery yet lmao but I'll let you know when I do. ;D 

my drawing is in your sig right now uuahuuaawww <3


In addition to the first two I've also got Pengutango's 




although I'm not very confident I got the details on the shirt right. 3: 

and Luckypinch's OCs





Spoiler: here is a versions it a shadow under it that i thought was cool lol








these characters were pretty fun to draw! Very colourful. I haven't tried to draw you yet, although I still intend to give it a shot when I've got some more free time.

I think that's everybody! I spent a lot of time on these four so I don't think I'll get anymore done today. I feel like a dry, hard hunk of bread. But the good kind, the kind you try to eat anyway. (I'm saying I'm v tired, but the work was good )


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Hahah Colors is kinda weird to use at first, omg literally here is my first effort in Colors:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, I cycle my arts and I was definitely getting yours in there, durrrr.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you draw and color one of these guys? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206952-Can-you-draw-these-for-me-please


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Awww thank you so much! ; u; I could definitely see my way to trying one or both of those (depending on how much free time I have :b) Question about the first one though - When you say her hair has some purple in her hair, do you mean like streaks?
> (I do draw full bodies but I'm not very good at them in Colors yet, and if I have to keep thinking of poses for people's arms I crash and burn immediately. XD)
> 
> Thank you again for the compliments <3 Art is weird, I've seen so many people who have only been drawing for like 2-3 years who are infinity-times better than me. *painful envy* but you'll be surprised at how fast improvement comes if you just keep at it. c:



Eeeep! Awesome! xD Do you accept TBT tips or anything? I can't wait to see what you do with them ^_^ Yeah if you don't want to do flu bodies it totally no big deal at all. I just really like your art <3 <3 As far as the purple in her hair, yes I mean streaks, but also some panels(chunks) also. ^_^ I've been trying here and there for years. But I don't actually stick to it to actually show any improvement, haha. I'm always too busy to draw.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 6, 2014)

ahhh your newest are absolutely lovely. i sort of just want to  buy you a tablet and throw it at you so you can ~*be free*~


----------



## Zane (Aug 6, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Yeah, I cycle my arts and I was definitely getting yours in there, durrrr.



hurrrr :B



BerryPop said:


> Can you draw and color one of these guys? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206952-Can-you-draw-these-for-me-please



Aw those are cute~ I might do Wish Violet =)



Zaidaa said:


> Eeeep! Awesome! xD Do you accept TBT tips or anything? I can't wait to see what you do with them ^_^ Yeah if you don't want to do flu bodies it totally no big deal at all. I just really like your art <3 <3 As far as the purple in her hair, yes I mean streaks, but also some panels(chunks) also. ^_^ I've been trying here and there for years. But I don't actually stick to it to actually show any improvement, haha. I'm always too busy to draw.



Tips are gratefully accepted :] When you say chunks do you mean something similar to like the funky wig? (which I recently drew here ) Don't mean to keep grilling you on the details but I'm always worried about messing them up. :B

aww that's too bad. Art is definitely time consuming. x_x 



Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh your newest are absolutely lovely. i sort of just want to  buy you a tablet and throw it at you so you can ~*be free*~



aaa thank you as always <3 lmaaooo I wish , although I could honestly never accept such an expensive gift from someone *kicks self* 


ooo I didn't realize how close to the end of the page my last post was. People have been awesome about checking back so far though so hopefully it's all right. 

I missed buuunii's livestream I'm trash ToT


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I missed buuunii's livestream I'm trash ToT



CRAP ME TOO UGHHHH


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Tips are gratefully accepted :] When you say chunks do you mean something similar to like the funky wig? (which I recently drew here ) Don't mean to keep grilling you on the details but I'm always worried about messing them up. :B
> 
> aww that's too bad. Art is definitely time consuming. x_x



You're not grilling me on details at all!! It's very nice that you want to make sure it's right <3 And yes that is what I mean with the hair exactly!! ^_^ I am sure you won't mess anything up!! <3 <3 Just have fun with it!! xD

Yes, art is very time consuming! So for now, I'll just leave it to you and all of the other wonderful artists to create beautiful works of art for me! xP

*EDIT:* I got to see the livestream!!! xD It wasn't very long because she had to go. But I believe she is planning on doing another one soon! So keep your eyes peeled ^_^ <3


----------



## pengutango (Aug 6, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> In addition to the first two I've also got Pengutango's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That came out really cool!  I think you got the details right. Even when I look at the QR code myself, there are a few details that are a lil hard to make out, so artists definitely have liberty to interpret it to their liking. Thank you SOO much for drawing my mayor! <33 Keep up the awesome work and thank you for your generosity to draw all the images for free.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 7, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> for some reason i wanted to draw yours like this.
> 
> Awww thank you so much! ; u; I could definitely see my way to trying one or both of those (depending on how much free time I have :b) Question about the first one though - When you say her hair has some purple in her hair, do you mean like streaks?
> (I do draw full bodies but I'm not very good at them in Colors yet, and if I have to keep thinking of poses for people's arms I crash and burn immediately. XD)
> ...



AWWW TYYYYY IT LOOKS SO CUTE THE EXPRESSION AHhhhh


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 7, 2014)

Owh.. my.. gawd.. I'm trying to keep my cool here cuz that drawing is just too perfect.. to make me hold the net and him spacing out that is just TOO perfect
yes the outfits are spot on
THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH I OWE YOU MY LIFE please I need to return the favor this is too good..


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aw that's cool, don't worry. :B Ooops, I didn't even see her there! xp I could work with that if you don't have a screen shot, but I'll probably get some details wrong. ^^'



Naah ~ I don't have a screenshot I'm sorry ; w ; But it supposed to look Mei Misaki from Another. And thanks for accepting it ; w ;


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 7, 2014)

THANK YOU! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Zane (Aug 7, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> CRAP ME TOO UGHHHH



we r lame



Zaidaa said:


> You're not grilling me on details at all!! It's very nice that you want to make sure it's right <3 And yes that is what I mean with the hair exactly!! ^_^ I am sure you won't mess anything up!! <3 <3 Just have fun with it!! xD
> 
> Yes, art is very time consuming! So for now, I'll just leave it to you and all of the other wonderful artists to create beautiful works of art for me! xP
> 
> *EDIT:* I got to see the livestream!!! xD It wasn't very long because she had to go. But I believe she is planning on doing another one soon! So keep your eyes peeled ^_^ <3



Ahh all right cool, I've already got some ideas in mind for it so hopefully I can get to work on it soon. ^-^

aw lucky  I think she is going to do another one today but I'm a bit busy this morning so I might miss that one too. xD; I wanna see her spin that magic T^T *lurking till death to commission her*



pengutango said:


> That came out really cool!  I think you got the details right. Even when I look at the QR code myself, there are a few details that are a lil hard to make out, so artists definitely have liberty to interpret it to their liking. Thank you SOO much for drawing my mayor! <33 Keep up the awesome work and thank you for your generosity to draw all the images for free.



Yeah I stared at it pretty hard but I wasn't sure. X3 I left the accents on the eyes off for stylistic reasons but maybe it looks better with them? I touched up a couple other things on it because for some reason I wasn't that satisfied with it. Something about it still seems off to me hmmm :S 




in retrospect I should have drawn it larger, because there were some fine details that got pixel-y on the tiny image. I'm happy you like it though!  ; v; tysm<3 I'm happy to do it. ^^ I wanted some new stuff to draw but commissions give me +100 stress. lol 
Irrelevant but I thought I'd mention I've been reading your username way wrong up until when I posted the original image. I have it saved here as "Pentuago".



Kanabanana said:


> AWWW TYYYYY IT LOOKS SO CUTE THE EXPRESSION AHhhhh



 I'm glad you like it!! 



staticistic1114 said:


> Owh.. my.. gawd.. I'm trying to keep my cool here cuz that drawing is just too perfect.. to make me hold the net and him spacing out that is just TOO perfect
> yes the outfits are spot on
> THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH I OWE YOU MY LIFE please I need to return the favor this is too good..



yayyy xD ty, I'm rly happy you ilke it!! Do you mean you want to draw something? >:3 I saw in your thread you make some lovely art of your own *o* If you wanted to draw my mayor in either of these outfits (x) (x) I would love it :D Any style is fine.



Xenuet said:


> Naah ~ I don't have a screenshot I'm sorry ; w ; But it supposed to look Mei Misaki from Another. And thanks for accepting it ; w ;



Ooo ok, that helps c: I put you on priority since I missed your ref the first time - I forgot the eyepatch initially but when I googled that character it looked like she has heterochromia iridis so that was cool to draw. 



I saved one with the eyepatch too tho






Luckypinch said:


> THANK YOU! I LOVE IT!



You're welcome, I'm glad you like it! 


I managed a couple other decent sketches this morning so I'm going to be working on those now.~ I may be a bit busy today so I dunno when I'll have them done. Thank you all for your compliments, I've had a great time drawing you all. ; ^;  <3


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Ooo ok, that helps c: I put you on priority since I missed your ref the first time - I forgot the eyepatch initially but when I googled that character it looked like she has heterochromia iridis so that was cool to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> I saved one with the eyepatch too tho




OMFG OMFG OMFG - fangirls - Thank you very much!! That's really good and perfect at the same time!! I'm screaming xD It's really cute, again Thank you very much for doing it. <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG - fangirls - Thank you very much!! That's really good and perfect at the same time!! I'm screaming xD It's really cute, again Thank you very much for doing it. <3



that better be your new icon you scrub


----------



## pengutango (Aug 7, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Yeah I stared at it pretty hard but I wasn't sure. X3 I left the accents on the eyes off for stylistic reasons but maybe it looks better with them? I touched up a couple other things on it because for some reason I wasn't that satisfied with it. Something about it still seems off to me hmmm :S
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh! It looks even better with the accents. I'm happy with it, but if you ever wanted to touch it up more, totally fine with me. Thanks again! 

Haha, no worries. Wouldn't be the first time that's happened.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 7, 2014)

mayor cibi style please?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 60837mayor cibi style please?



You just had two OC's drawn, so um... How about give them a break?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and starting on your OC's now, Pumpki.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 7, 2014)

..ok...  Sorry did not know I was doing somthing wrong.  Hope I did not bother you OP!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> ..ok...  Sorry did not know I was doing somthing wrong.  Hope I did not bother you OP!



Nah, it was just meant as a little friendly reminder that they are getting A LOT of responses over this, and for free, so we should probably not request so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -

At least, until they say that they're ready for more.


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 7, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Ahh all right cool, I've already got some ideas in mind for it so hopefully I can get to work on it soon. ^-^
> 
> aw lucky  I think she is going to do another one today but I'm a bit busy this morning so I might miss that one too. xD; I wanna see her spin that magic T^T *lurking till death to commission her*



Yay! I can't wait!! <3 <3 Also, It was good to see you/chat with you in buuunii's livestream today! xD So glad you had time for it! ^_^


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2014)

Pokemanz said:


> -





you get a side profile for some reason. lol 
I tried to be a tough guy and sketch without the ref so I gave you a backwards cap at first. xD So if the hat looks a bit weird, that's why. 



Xenuet said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG - fangirls - Thank you very much!! That's really good and perfect at the same time!! I'm screaming xD It's really cute, again Thank you very much for doing it. <3



 You're welcome, I'm glad you like it! <3



Stepheroo said:


> that better be your new icon you scrub



ye new rule y'all gotta tattoo my drawing on your body somewhere  >:)

yaaaywuhuuu draw my OC's  I saw you in the livestream yesterday .. we made it.. we made it c': So i knew you had your tablet heheheh 

oh yeah I was gonna post this for you last night but I finished it during Columbo and I was way ready to go to bed by the time it ended



once again the blue looks a lot brighter on my comp  I was gonna save a version without the shines on the hair anyway but I don't know if it looks much better - sometimes Colors is cruel. 


Spoiler: I love characters with curly hair so so much






i swear i was working on other stuff but everything inside me cried out 'draw a cranky ram' :0 I didn't know what kinda shirt to give her tho sorry





Luckypinch said:


> ..ok...  Sorry did not know I was doing somthing wrong.  Hope I did not bother you OP!



It's fine, I don't mind a lot of requests as long as people don't start treating me like a drive-thru window lol (it has happened in the past) You do tread that ground a bit when you ask the same person for another freebie and just post an image with the style you want, but I appreciate that you like my art enough to ask for more. I hope this isn't coming across in a mean way because I'm not mad or anything, just thought I'd mention it you so you continue to always treat artists with respect 

I still intend to do Crazy-Gamer's chibi at some point so I'll try to do yours at the same time, although it probably won't be today and maybe not even tomorrow - it depends when I have the time/inspiration. ^_^  



Zaidaa said:


> Yay! I can't wait!! <3 <3 Also, It was good to see you/chat with you in buuunii's livestream today! xD So glad you had time for it! ^_^



Yess that was awesome! :'D My comp kept lagging and crashed twice but it was worth it. xD I only got to see part of Gracella's but watching her color Hyoyeon's was great. 


General update: Unfortunately I woke up this morning with a headache so things may be a bit slow going today. I'm trying to beat it back with coffee and tea and a hot water bottle, but if I can't get rid of it I probably won't be doing much of anything today. :c If it does go away the ones I will definitely finish today are MayorMelony's and Evol's. 

OH and I finally made a Colors gallery. I used Pumpkabuu because I never am fast enough to get Pumpkaboo.  I didn't know it was only gonna let me upload 4 things at once though, so I haven't gotten to upload any of the stuff made in this thread yet.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> ye new rule y'all gotta tattoo my drawing on your body somewhere  >:)
> 
> yaaaywuhuuu draw my OC's  I saw you in the livestream yesterday .. we made it.. we made it c': So i knew you had your tablet heheheh
> 
> ...



ayooo, she's adorableee. and yeah, she doesn't have a defined shirt like holly because holly is bae and edie is a side piece. i usually use this type of get-up. had to use an anthro maker doe. *cry* helpful when doing fast references though.



Spoiler: edie outfit







by the way, my tablet didn't help my skills at all, i still suck, but i'm watching tutorials and still going to do your oc's and yeah we made it thank god hnnnng


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 8, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Yess that was awesome! :'D My comp kept lagging and crashed twice but it was worth it. xD I only got to see part of Gracella's but watching her color Hyoyeon's was great.
> 
> 
> General update: Unfortunately I woke up this morning with a headache so things may be a bit slow going today. I'm trying to beat it back with coffee and tea and a hot water bottle, but if I can't get rid of it I probably won't be doing much of anything today. :c If it does go away the ones I will definitely finish today are MayorMelony's and Evol's.
> ...



I am going through BLW (Bunii's Livestream Withdrawals) Hahaha - Omg I know I'm a loser xD

Awwwh, I hope you feel better soon! I hate headaches ;-; I get really bad migraines sometimes, and it seriously gets to the point that I'm throwing up and can barely move. I know your pain! But there is definitely no rush! I mean, I can't wait to see your creativity, but I can buy all means respect your well being! I hope your headache gets better! Have a nap.. Naps are wonderful xD - Take care  <3 <3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> General update: Unfortunately I woke up this morning with a headache so things may be a bit slow going today. I'm trying to beat it back with coffee and tea and a hot water bottle, but if I can't get rid of it I probably won't be doing much of anything today. :c If it does go away the ones I will definitely finish today are MayorMelony's and Evol's.
> 
> OH and I finally made a Colors gallery. I used Pumpkabuu because I never am fast enough to get Pumpkaboo.  I didn't know it was only gonna let me upload 4 things at once though, so I haven't gotten to upload any of the stuff made in this thread yet.



Oh I didn't see this. I try not to read what you say to others 'cuz I feel like it's eavesdropping, so I just look for where you address me, or everyone. Pft. But I do hope you feel better. Try taking a good ol' fashioned nap, those are pretty nice. When you don't wake up in drool which is legit what happened to me yesterday, and I don't usually drool, but this was like a PUDDLE OF DROOL LIKE GOOD GOD, I COULD HAVE DROWNED IN MY SLEEP. I WOULD BE DEAD.

But yeah, gonna go follow you on Colors. Ahur. Mine is Stepheroo because I'm creative as all get out, and cute.


----------



## Meira (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you mind drawing my mayor? Is it possible to get a chibi style? Thanks


Spoiler











Edit: Her eyes are blue-grey. I haven't updated the reference yet


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2014)

mmmmm more lovely art to munch on <33333 sighs dreamily/// i love your art so much urgh


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 8, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> mmmmm more lovely art to munch on <33333 sighs dreamily/// i love your art so much urgh



Isn't it though? I'm stalking his Colors 3D account ahurhur.


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 8, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> you get a side profile for some reason. lol
> I tried to be a tough guy and sketch without the ref so I gave you a backwards cap at first. xD So if the hat looks a bit weird, that's why



This... this... This is... *passes out*
*wakes up several hours later*
THE MOST AMAZING THING EVER

Like holy crap omg I am just SO FREAKING SEXY and the side view is just SO PERFECT that I can't even. I don't know who I'm smiling at but they must be like OH MY GOD I AM MOVING TO HIS TOWN. And I freaking love the hair even though it's not the right color it looks so much BETTER I WANT THAT HAIR COLOR NOW. And I bet a backwards cap would've looked amazing o;

Okay I'm done fanboying xD Seriously though, thanks so much. I should have you draw my OCs sometime c;


----------



## Risette (Aug 8, 2014)

Get well soon!! 
When you are feeling better would you mind drawing my mayor?


----------



## Zane (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ayooo, she's adorableee. and yeah, she doesn't have a defined shirt like holly because holly is bae and edie is a side piece. i usually use this type of get-up. had to use an anthro maker doe. *cry* helpful when doing fast references though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that outfit. D8 (Different from what I would have drawn if I'd tried hehe) I must draw your OCs again soon >:D
In regards to your other post I don't mind if you read me talking to other people if you want XD I don't have that kind of restraint - I read everything. Everywhere. Coincidentally I only ever drool when I nap! It's disgusting ugh I hate it like why. :c Ty though, I feel better now finally. 



Zaidaa said:


> I am going through BLW (Bunii's Livestream Withdrawals) Hahaha - Omg I know I'm a loser xD
> 
> Awwwh, I hope you feel better soon! I hate headaches ;-; I get really bad migraines sometimes, and it seriously gets to the point that I'm throwing up and can barely move. I know your pain! But there is definitely no rush! I mean, I can't wait to see your creativity, but I can buy all means respect your well being! I hope your headache gets better! Have a nap.. Naps are wonderful xD - Take care  <3 <3



Gahh I only caught the tail end of her latest one - I need to see her do a lineart sometime. xD

omg I get those too - literally sometimes I'm just useless the whole day, and it has made me throw up before. x_x It was a bit alarming the first time but I guess it happens to other people too. Luckily today it receded enough at points I could actually do things and is now gone almost entirely - thank you for thinking of me :'3

I have got one of yours btw! (Did one more than I was expecting to today whee) I thought I'd get the other character done first but I just really felt like drawing this:




Did a full body just 'cause you mentioned it I guess haha and sometimes it gets a bit boring just drawing people's heads.  I hope you like it~



Meira said:


> Do you mind drawing my mayor? Is it possible to get a chibi style? Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yepp sure thing, I'll save your ref. ^^



Shirohibiki said:


> mmmmm more lovely art to munch on <33333 sighs dreamily/// i love your art so much urgh



baww thank you <33 Sorry I didn't reply to your VM yet, I keep forgetting to take pictures of stuff. :b I have some old stuff saved somewhere but I still gotta find it.



Pokemanz said:


> This... this... This is... *passes out*
> *wakes up several hours later*
> THE MOST AMAZING THING EVER
> 
> ...



LOL yesss yes that's what I was going for.  A mayor that'll really bring em runnin'. (srsly though I'm glad you like it lmao)
Ooo yeah the hair wasn't that reddish originally but the colors are always slightly brighter than they look on my ds. orz Lucky for you I think there is an auburn hair option in the game haha I'm quite fond of it myself. 
You're welcome~ and depending on how I'm feeling I just might draw them sometime ahuehuehue



Risette said:


> Get well soon!!
> When you are feeling better would you mind drawing my mayor? View attachment 61160
> 
> View attachment 61159



Thank you! I think I'm better now. And sure, I'll save your ref. 
-

I wanna thank you all again for the well wishes. =) I was able to work a bit today after all and I actually did what I said I was gonna do x'D Styles this time are a bit different - I really got pumped about drawing full bodies for a bit there. 

*@MayorMelony* - Here is yours! (Sorry I gave you kind of a snooty expression lol)



I almost did this one full body too just so I could draw those boots. *o* But I ran out of room. Your outfit was just as fun to draw as I expected though! I tried out some different shading on yours so I hope hopefully it looks ok. I don't know why I gave you a parasol. xD

*@Evol* - yours is done as well! I like couples with big height differences so yours is full body too.



Hope you like it. ^^

That's probably it for tonight - my headache faded only so close to when I'll be going to sleep anyway. 8U I'll be sorting out who I'm drawing next in the meantime. lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I love that outfit. D8 (Different from what I would have drawn if I'd tried hehe) I must draw your OCs again soon >:D
> In regards to your other post I don't mind if you read me talking to other people if you want XD I don't have that kind of restraint - I read everything. Everywhere. Coincidentally I only ever drool when I nap! It's disgusting ugh I hate it like why. :c Ty though, I feel better now finally.



i just want ur arts for my whole life. or u can give me ur hands pls


----------



## Zane (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i just want ur arts for my whole life. or u can give me ur hands pls



UMM you can have my arts I guess lmao i need my hands to do spirit fingers

end of the page oops. art is on page 14 y'all


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> UMM you can have my arts I guess lmao i need my hands to do spirit fingers
> 
> end of the page oops. art is on page 14 y'all



go tru. i need to jazz hands.


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 9, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Gahh I only caught the tail end of her latest one - I need to see her do a lineart sometime. xD
> 
> omg I get those too - literally sometimes I'm just useless the whole day, and it has made me throw up before. x_x It was a bit alarming the first time but I guess it happens to other people too. Luckily today it receded enough at points I could actually do things and is now gone almost entirely - thank you for thinking of me :'3
> 
> ...



I love it!!! Omg thank you!!! <3 <3 You are awesome!! xD xD I'm so glad you recovered quick ^_^ And yes, Buuunii's line art is very interesting to watch! ^_^ Aaaah, thank you sooo much, I love love love it!!! *Squeeeezes you*


----------



## Elov (Aug 9, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@Evol* - yours is done as well! I like couples with big height differences so yours is full body too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it. ^^



Ohmygodd! Thank you so much it's amazing! They look so perfect, I love it!! <33


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

oh wow your fullbodies are gorgeous too ok
rip me i have given up on life
aUGH I LOVE YOUR ART IM OGIGN TO CRY THO


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 9, 2014)

Can I just leave this one here? Heh...
http://i.imgur.com/nFM8aS0.jpg


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> that better be your new icon you scrub



LOL BUT DON'T I NEED A 100x100 one ?!!?!?


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> LOL BUT DON'T I NEED A 100x100 one ?!!?!?



omg ur such a scrub here


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi there! Can you perhaps doodle one of my OCs? I don't mind who :3 whoever takes your fancy! (If you're not too busy of course!)

My OC thread thingy

Your art is really cute by the way!


----------



## Zane (Aug 9, 2014)

Zaidaa said:


> I love it!!! Omg thank you!!! <3 <3 You are awesome!! xD xD I'm so glad you recovered quick ^_^ And yes, Buuunii's line art is very interesting to watch! ^_^ Aaaah, thank you sooo much, I love love love it!!! *Squeeeezes you*



 haha I'm glad you like it!! I've got a doodle of the other one, hopefully I can work on it soon. ~ and thank you so much for the generous tip! C': 



Elov said:


> Ohmygodd! Thank you so much it's amazing! They look so perfect, I love it!! <33



You're welcome, I'm glad you like it!  Just noticed I was spelling your name wrong whoops x)



Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow your fullbodies are gorgeous too ok
> rip me i have given up on life
> aUGH I LOVE YOUR ART IM OGIGN TO CRY THO



there is no giving up in this dojo 
people are the only thing I can actually draw if it makes you feel better x'D although I can occasionally fluke out and pull off a tree or somethin. :B



ZanessaGaily said:


> Can I just leave this one here? Heh...
> http://i.imgur.com/nFM8aS0.jpg



*saves it* ;D



Stepheroo said:


> omg ur such a scrub here
> 
> View attachment 61380
> 
> View attachment 61381



It looks so cute in 100x100 ; o; *resist urge to squish all the drawings*



MayorLou said:


> Hi there! Can you perhaps doodle one of my OCs? I don't mind who :3 whoever takes your fancy! (If you're not too busy of course!)
> 
> My OC thread thingy
> 
> Your art is really cute by the way!



uaaaaa omg I love your OC's. *o* I'm definitely gonna draw one, got one in mind already, but I may do another if I have time. :D And thank you for the compliment<3




Meira said:


> -





Luckypinch said:


> -





Crazy-Gamer said:


> -



I felt up to doing some chibis this morning so I did them all at once. Some days I can do chibis and somedays not so much lol 









(didn't know what shoes to give her, there wasn't any in the ref :0)


sorry if I missed anybody, rushing a little bit over here. My nieces are coming over today so I won't really be on and probably won't be doing much drawing until they go home.  They are very demanding critters. Until then everybody


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

omg ur so cute stop

- - - Post Merge - - -

and have fun with your nieces! <3


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omg ur such a scrub here
> 
> View attachment 61380
> 
> View attachment 61381



omg omg omg huuehuehuehueh thannks! I'm just lazy, I'm not even sorry XD BUT I AM GRATEFUL SO Come here and lemme love you

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Pumpki 

Thank you very much for everything as well XD


----------



## Zane (Aug 9, 2014)

*@BerryPop* - I forgot I was almost done with yours! Idk what I was doing here haha I hope you like it though ^^







Stepheroo said:


> omg ur so cute stop
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and have fun with your nieces! <3



adfkghjkhj ok I will stop (~￣▽￣)~ 

ooo you btw take these deer butts from me (if you still need them)



Spoiler: look at these bbs












Ty, we played Pok?mon Stadium 2 and went to the beach 



Xenuet said:


> omg omg omg huuehuehuehueh thannks! I'm just lazy, I'm not even sorry XD BUT I AM GRATEFUL SO Come here and lemme love you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



xD you're welcome, I'm flattered to see my drawing as an icon. :'D

@everyone - I'm p tired from a long day now so gonna turn in a bit early, so probably won't have anything else ready tonight.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> adfkghjkhj ok I will stop (~￣▽￣)~
> 
> ooo you btw take these deer butts from me (if you still need them)
> 
> ...



omg i do, yes, we will have to set a time to pok?trade, bebe


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

nnf.... ur art is such QT..... I SERIOUSLY LOVE IT SO MUCH im just gonna stare at it forever ok ok


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 9, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@BerryPop* - I forgot I was almost done with yours! Idk what I was doing here haha I hope you like it though ^^


That's so cool!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> nnf.... ur art is such QT..... I SERIOUSLY LOVE IT SO MUCH im just gonna stare at it forever ok ok



like idek but i could stare at his art forever too i can't even describe what i'm feeling


----------



## Nix (Aug 9, 2014)

Maybe my mayor? ​


----------



## Meira (Aug 10, 2014)

Woo~ my mayor is gorgeous <3
Haha it makes me wanna get colour 3D now >


----------



## Zane (Aug 10, 2014)

aww y'all are too kind like for real  ♥  You can stare at my art for as long as you want. :'D lmao



BerryPop said:


> That's so cool!



Thanks, I'm glad you like it! 



Nix said:


> View attachment 61480
> Maybe my mayor? ​


yesss curly hair yesssss



Hope you like it. ~ I see you got Stitches now too whoop whoop



Meira said:


> Woo~ my mayor is gorgeous <3
> Haha it makes me wanna get colour 3D now >



Aww thank you :D I'm glad you like it, I thought I might have made her too tall to be a chibi. ><' Lol my thread is secretly just a Colors promo  (I do enjoy it quite a bit heh)


*@ZanessaGaily* - yours is finished! hope you like it c:




*@Risette* - yours is done also! I messed up and gave you blue eyes (trying to work without the ref again) but I liked how it looked so I saved two versions. lol






hope you like it~

*@Zaidaa* - second character finished! Something about her pose in the ref you posted made me want to draw her like she just woke up or something. lol The hair had the potential to look really good but I tried working on it when I was tired and did some irreparable damage. Honestly though this one might be my favourite - it's as close as I've gotten to my regular style while using Colors. 



with no background





Now unless I'm being super gross and forgetting someone I think I'm very nearly done with all the requests. :0 Looking through the finished stuff I noticed there were only like 2 or 3 that I didn't color and a similar number that got flat color, so possibly at this thread's end (or whenever I feel like it I guess) I'll color the rest properly and maybe update the first post too.  Thanks everybody as always!


----------



## K a y K a y (Aug 10, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@Zaidaa* - second character finished! Something about her pose in the ref you posted made me want to draw her like she just woke up or something. lol The hair had the potential to look really good but I tried working on it when I was tired and did some irreparable damage. Honestly though this one might be my favourite - it's as close as I've gotten to my regular style while using Colors.
> 
> 
> 
> with no background



Oooooommmmggggg!! I freaking love it!! Thank you sooo much! <3 <3 Aaahh! You are amazing xD xD


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 10, 2014)

If it's ok, can you do another oc of mine?
you dont have to, because your kinda busy.


----------



## Zane (Aug 10, 2014)

Zaidaa said:


> Oooooommmmggggg!! I freaking love it!! Thank you sooo much! <3 <3 Aaahh! You are amazing xD xD



Aaaa thank you, I'm happy you like it!  Both of your characters were fun to draw. C:



BerryPop said:


> If it's ok, can you do another oc of mine?
> you dont have to, because your kinda busy.



Actually I think I'm finished all the requests except two (gonna do a recount just in case :b) so I have time for another if you want. You want another one of the girls from your thread?


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 10, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Actually I think I'm finished all the requests except two (gonna do a recount just in case :b) so I have time for another if you want. You want another one of the girls from your thread?



Yeah, but can it be Rose, Emmy or Berry?
Everyone loves to draw flan and Vio, so i have a lot more of those than the others


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 10, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> haha I'm glad you like it!! I've got a doodle of the other one, hopefully I can work on it soon. ~ and thank you so much for the generous tip! C':
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU DID MINE
ohmygoshohmygosh THANK YOU SO MUCH!
*hugs*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 10, 2014)

seeing new art in the thread is like a christmas gift <333


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 10, 2014)

i'm probe never gonna unsub this thread


----------



## Nix (Aug 10, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> yesss curly hair yesssss
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it. ~ I see you got Stitches now too whoop whoop​




Holy hell! @-@ That is amazing! I love it! If you're up for it this is my newest outfit. I'll switch back and forth between these two.



Spoiler: Reference











Yeah I did!  He's so awesomesauce omg.​


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 10, 2014)

Are you willing to draw my mayor?


----------



## Zane (Aug 10, 2014)

*@MayorLou* - everyone warned me that horses were one of the hardest things to draw. i diDN'T LISTEN *weeping* I've learned my lesson on this subject. This is not as clean as it could be but I hope you like it!






BerryPop said:


> Yeah, but can it be Rose, Emmy or Berry?
> Everyone loves to draw flan and Vio, so i have a lot more of those than the others



Berry was the one I was gonna draw before I saw Violet haha! So I will probably draw her. I have a doodle so I can work on it later. p:



Crazy-Gamer said:


> YOU DID MINE
> ohmygoshohmygosh THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> *hugs*



Haha you're welcome! c: I like your mayor a lot. 



Shirohibiki said:


> seeing new art in the thread is like a christmas gift <333



merry christmas lmao



(but thank you :'3)



Stepheroo said:


> i'm probe never gonna unsub this thread



unsubscribing is not allowed sorry I don't make the rules.
I didn't know you were subscribed aw ; u;



Nix said:


> Holy hell! @-@ That is amazing! I love it! If you're up for it this is my newest outfit. I'll switch back and forth between these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I'm glad you like it!! (omg it's your sig and avatar rn I'm so touched ToT)
Cool outfit, I'll be drawing it soon!  
Stitches is pretty sweet, I still kinda miss him and he wasn't even in my town. xD;



Crystiesc said:


> Are you willing to draw my mayor?



Definitely yes, I love her. :B

Thanks for all the new requests and lovely comments everyone! 8D I didn't realize I had more and I was killing time coloring in the other drawings lol



Spoiler: I'm gonna update the front page with these sometime I guess





















I lost track of time again so I'll be going to bed now, I'll get to work on the new stuff tomorrow. =)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 10, 2014)

IS BOB TRYING TO SEDUCE ME 
I HOPE SO
ALSO THATS A HOT TAUR WOWIE ZOWIE
i want all of ur art i just,,, i,, SENPAI PLS DRAW 4 ME 4EVER i know i havent drawn your stuff yet becuase i havent drawn in days orz ill get there tho, i really do want to


----------



## Nix (Aug 11, 2014)

> Thank you!  I'm glad you like it!! (omg it's your sig and avatar rn I'm so touched ToT)
> Cool outfit, I'll be drawing it soon!
> Stitches is pretty sweet, I still kinda miss him and he wasn't even in my town. xD;



Yes, it is amazing. I am getting a professional signature done with it. C: 

Thank you!  You're so amazing! 

Hahah I know right? o: I'm still waiting for him to get TT'ed back to my new town. We should be BF's on ACNL. I miss yew. :C​


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 11, 2014)

I LOVE HER

Omg my mayor's dress has so many variations it's crazy but that's pretty good. XD

Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 11, 2014)

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/94421209142/for-pumpki-tbt
i drawed the first one
the second will come soon! i hope you like it ;;


----------



## Risette (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@Risette* - yours is done also! I messed up and gave you blue eyes (trying to work without the ref again) but I liked how it looked so I saved two versions. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh my gosh I love It both ways! Thank you so so much It's so cutee ;u;


----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/94421209142/for-pumpki-tbt
> i drawed the first one
> the second will come soon! i hope you like it ;;



jfc i love it so much ; o ; *rebloge even though no one looks at my blog* it's so cute aaaaaa and I see a shark back there that's so insanely perfect I can't believe it thank you !! :'D I think I already promised Stepheroo all of my arts for life but you can have my adoration. ToT but i could draw for you again ahuehuehue tysm again omg <3 (you did her hair perfect as well hhhh)



Nix said:


> Yes, it is amazing. I am getting a professional signature done with it. C:
> 
> Thank you!  You're so amazing!
> 
> Hahah I know right? o: I'm still waiting for him to get TT'ed back to my new town. We should be BF's on ACNL. I miss yew. :C​



Wahhh that's so cool x) You're welcome hehe
I had some time this morning so I finished the other one




lol aw waiting for a villager to come home. I've been around haha but playing Colors more than AC these past few days! lmk if you add me then so I can add you back. 


ZanessaGaily said:


> I LOVE HER
> 
> Omg my mayor's dress has so many variations it's crazy but that's pretty good. XD
> 
> Thank you so much! <3



You're welcome, I'm glad you like it!  Yeah I noticed everyone draws the blue party dress differently. xD 



Risette said:


> Ohh my gosh I love It both ways! Thank you so so much It's so cutee ;u; View attachment 61885



=D You're welcome, I'm happy you like it! And ty for the compliment. ^^

*@Crysteisc* - here is yours! I thought the hair was black but when I looked at it again it might be dark brown? I hope I didn't get it wrong XP






I'll be working on BerryPop's again later so it should be done today (although I am a bit preoccupied at this time). In the meantime I touched up the hair a little on the drawing of Violet. 


Spoiler


----------



## Nix (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Wahhh that's so cool x) You're welcome hehe
> I had some time this morning so I finished the other one
> 
> 
> ...



I kept you added. x3 I haven't deleted anyone yet.

She looks awesome btw. @-@ I'm posting both of these on my Tumblr. xD​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> jfc i love it so much ; o ; *rebloge even though no one looks at my blog* it's so cute aaaaaa and I see a shark back there that's so insanely perfect I can't believe it thank you !! :'D I think I already promised Stepheroo all of my arts for life but you can have my adoration. ToT but i could draw for you again ahuehuehue tysm again omg <3 (you did her hair perfect as well hhhh)



IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT OMG..,,,, i figured shed get soft around animals djgfdg 
aND IDK HER HAIR IS AMESS BUT IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT
i love you and your art so you deserve it ksdgjsdk
(and yes i would love more arts from you but i dont want to be greedy lmfao)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)

yessssss you remembered that i get all the arts, but i can share with shire cuz she's cute <3


----------



## tinybears (Aug 11, 2014)

ohmhtmhm i love your art gosh
do
do my oc maybe? 


Spoiler: fart


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@Crysteisc* - here is yours! I thought the hair was black but when I looked at it again it might be dark brown? I hope I didn't get it wrong XP



Thank you so much! I love it


----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

Nix said:


> I kept you added. x3 I haven't deleted anyone yet.
> 
> She looks awesome btw. @-@ I'm posting both of these on my Tumblr. xD​



It's not saying you added me ;o I'm don't know why you would have had me added already tho, are you sure you're not confusing me with someone? xD

ooo awesome! what's your tumblr?  (if you don't mind my asking~)



Shirohibiki said:


> IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT OMG..,,,, i figured shed get soft around animals djgfdg
> aND IDK HER HAIR IS AMESS BUT IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT
> i love you and your art so you deserve it ksdgjsdk
> (and yes i would love more arts from you but i dont want to be greedy lmfao)



HER HAIR IS ALWAYS A MESS HEHAHAW you nailed it >:D 
ayyy there's so much love in the room rn lol and I'm all runnin out of stuff to draw in this thread so if you feel like being greedy I wouldn't mind. c; 



Stepheroo said:


> yessssss you remembered that i get all the arts, but i can share with shire cuz she's cute <3



ur cute



tinybears said:


> ohmhtmhm i love your art gosh
> do
> do my oc maybe?
> 
> ...



Aaa thank you! I love your art too - especially how you do the eyes. *o* And that character is adorable, I'm drawing her right now.  



Crystiesc said:


> Thank you so much! I love it



You're welcome! I'm glad you like it. ^^


*@BerryPop* - finished the second character! I really wanted to draw the wings. :>



hope you like it~

and now since I'm nearly out of requests again (and because with my luck I won't be on when bunni opens slots) I tried to draw myself a ~kawaii~ picture lmao




Pietro is cute idc


----------



## Nix (Aug 11, 2014)

> It's not saying you added me ;o I'm don't know why you would have had me added already tho, are you sure you're not confusing me with someone? xD
> 
> ooo awesome! what's your tumblr?  (if you don't mind my asking~)



I just updated my signature with my info.  

I may be confusing you. xD I remember us talking but I thought we visited each other's towns before? I'll add you next time I turn on my 3DS. C:​


----------



## tinybears (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Aaa thank you! I love your art too - especially how you do the eyes. *o* And that character is adorable, I'm drawing her right now.








 apfpfufu <33
soexcitedthankyou


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> ur cute



omg me and my bedhead r blushing wow


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
HDBDFDG MAYBE MY OTHER COUPLE??? wheezes
IDK ITS UP TO YOU REALLY I ADORE ANYTHING YOU DRAW/////
also im cry, i love that pic w pietro


----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

Nix said:


> I just updated my signature with my info.
> 
> I may be confusing you. xD I remember us talking but I thought we visited each other's towns before? I'll add you next time I turn on my 3DS. C:​



Ah I see haha your blog is pretty. =) You must have me mixed up lol we did talk but didn't visit each other. 



tinybears said:


> apfpfufu <33
> soexcitedthankyou







I hope you like it ;  ^; 



Stepheroo said:


> omg me and my bedhead r blushing wow



cute confirmed



Shirohibiki said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> HDBDFDG MAYBE MY OTHER COUPLE??? wheezes
> IDK ITS UP TO YOU REALLY I ADORE ANYTHING YOU DRAW/////
> also im cry, i love that pic w pietro



do you mean
 the batman one? *clutches heart at the sight of a canon character* 
I'll see what I can do. ;D And ty. <3


All right my DS is on red light so I guess that means it's time to take a break.  Maybe I will finally update the first post. Maybe.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> cute confirmed



no you, k thx

- - - Post Merge - - -

and when you're ready for me to be selfish, let me know. *cry*


----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> no you, k thx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and when you're ready for me to be selfish, let me know. *cry*



it's all fun n games calling people cute until someone does it back, isn't it! >:D I'm totally ready for you to be selfish by the way. (or I will be when my wrists realign and my ds is charged lol) 

Front page finally updated, that only took me 100 years.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> it's all fun n games calling people cute until someone does it back, isn't it! >:D I'm totally ready for you to be selfish by the way. (or I will be when my wrists realign and my ds is charged lol)
> 
> Front page finally updated, that only took me 100 years.



omfg i'm gonna be selfish now then omg and are you still uploading your requests onto your colors account? i'd love to see how you drew mine!

- - - Post Merge - - -

These are all my OC's, and then I'd like a cute drawing of myself in your style 'cuz it's the best.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ches!-&#963;(&#8807;&#949;&#8806;&#963;)-xoxo

And can she be holding Holly as a stuffed animal? <3 If not, just me is fine. I love you so much marry me bye.


Spoiler: references of me




And can I be wearing this shirt? It's too hot to have a pic of me wearing it right now, doe. Lolol.


----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omfg i'm gonna be selfish now then omg and are you still uploading your requests onto your colors account? i'd love to see how you drew mine!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ohh yeah but I keep forgetting to, I just uploaded yours and a couple others (but I hit my meager upload limit again) so you can check it out now.

Was the 'skank wolf' always there or is she new? xD I don't recall that one. Anywho I'll be scribbling them all later so hopefully I can come up with something good.  Holly as a stuffed animal sounds adorable omg I hope I don't make you look weird orz Been awhile since I tried to draw a real person. lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Ohh yeah but I keep forgetting to, I just uploaded yours and a couple others (but I hit my meager upload limit again) so you can check it out now.
> 
> Was the 'skank wolf' always there or is she new? xD I don't recall that one. Anywho I'll be scribbling them all later so hopefully I can come up with something good.  Holly as a stuffed animal sounds adorable omg I hope I don't make you look weird orz Been awhile since I tried to draw a real person. lol



No I kept trying to doodle a reference of skunk wolf and it never worked out. ;o; lolol and you could never make me look weird, tbh i look like golem.


----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> No I kept trying to doodle a reference of skunk wolf and it never worked out. ;o; lolol and you could never make me look weird, tbh i look like golem.



I read that as _a_ golem and I was trying to figure out how you looked like a magical clay monster from Jewish folklore. But you don't look like that lotr guy either lol I don't remember him being a qt


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, are you only taking mayor requests? Or are you willing to do OC's?


Spoiler: i'll just leave dis here



OC Sieryn








^by Kyukon <3


----------



## Zane (Aug 11, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Hi, are you only taking mayor requests? Or are you willing to do OC's?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i'll just leave dis here
> ...



Yeah I can do OC's  I like yours, I'll get started on it tomorrow. ^^ Those pics you have of her are gorgeous sigh


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 11, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Yeah I can do OC's  I like yours, I'll get started on it tomorrow. ^^ Those pics you have of her are gorgeous sigh



No, you're gorgeous ;D AND WE WILL BOTH SECRETLY CRY AND LURK FOR BUNNI'S SLOTS TO OPEN.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 11, 2014)

YOU CAN QUITE CLEARLY DRAW CANON CHARS
but if it makes you too uneasy you can draw something else ;v; anything is fine <333


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@MayorLou* - everyone warned me that horses were one of the hardest things to draw. i diDN'T LISTEN *weeping* I've learned my lesson on this subject. This is not as clean as it could be but I hope you like it!



!!! Oh my gosh I don't know how I didn't manage to see this sooner!! It looks absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much!!! <3 (you draw horses much better than I do hehe)


----------



## Melonyy (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@MayorMelony* - Here is yours! (Sorry I gave you kind of a snooty expression lol)



Its okay, I like it
Thank you so much


----------



## starlark (Aug 12, 2014)

can i be really cheeky and ask for my mayor/oc too? 8D

ref's in sig


----------



## tinybears (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I hope you like it ;  ^;
> 
> .


oMfg pumpii she's perfect tysm pmfg ;___; ilu


----------



## Zane (Aug 12, 2014)

*@Stepheroo* - what does the rest of Holly's outfit look like? I was drawing something and realized I didn't know. (I can make something up if it doesn't matter, but figured I should ask first )



Spoiler: It's still really rough ew









fortunately the drawing of you is going better than that one lol



gnoixaim said:


> No, you're gorgeous ;D AND WE WILL BOTH SECRETLY CRY AND LURK FOR BUNNI'S SLOTS TO OPEN.



yessss i will lurk till i can't lurk no more. I must have a walking sprite in my life. *drool*



Shirohibiki said:


> YOU CAN QUITE CLEARLY DRAW CANON CHARS
> but if it makes you too uneasy you can draw something else ;v; anything is fine <333



clear, what is clear , this is about as clear as a 14 year old's complexion 
Your belief in me will push me ever onwards. ; o; lol 



MayorLou said:


> !!! Oh my gosh I don't know how I didn't manage to see this sooner!! It looks absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much!!! <3 (you draw horses much better than I do hehe)



Aaa thank you, I'm glad you like it!  Heh, my sister used to have a how-to-draw book exclusively about horses, I now understand why such things exist. @@



MayorMelony said:


> Its okay, I like it
> Thank you so much



you're welcome! :3



starlark said:


> can i be really cheeky and ask for my mayor/oc too? 8D
> 
> ref's in sig



lol yes you certainly may  I'll get started on it soon. :]



tinybears said:


> oMfg pumpii she's perfect tysm pmfg ;___; ilu



 you're welcome, I'm glad you like it! She was fun to draw. ~

OK I don't actually have anything done rn.  I always feel like kind of a lameass when I post and I don't have anything finished lmao but I'm back from work and the valley's on fire again so it's too smokey to go outside, so I'll have ample time to work on stuff today. All refs are saved.


----------



## Nix (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll add you today. x3 Maybe you can come over too if you have time to take a look at my progress. C:​


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> It's not saying you added me ;o I'm don't know why you would have had me added already tho, are you sure you're not confusing me with someone? xD
> 
> ooo awesome! what's your tumblr?  (if you don't mind my asking~)
> 
> ...



YAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYY
IT LOOKS GREAT!!!!
thank you!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 12, 2014)

Could you doodle my mayor ?



Spoiler: Clicky







 Please and thank you.


----------



## nard (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Pumpki! Could you draw my mayor with Maple? (Kinda like your chibi one with Pietro )​



Spoiler: Mayor Ref!



​


----------



## Nix (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Hey Pumpki! Could you draw my mayor with Maple? (Kinda like your chibi one with Pietro )​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah. C: Glad you're enjoying Maple. C:​


----------



## nard (Aug 12, 2014)

Nix said:


> Hahah. C: Glad you're enjoying Maple. C:​



Hue hue, I am!


----------



## Zane (Aug 12, 2014)

*@Starlark* - I don't know what possessed me to draw the eyes like this




*@gnoixaim* - i got so lazy on the hair ugggg *faint screaming* and I drew it too close to the top of the screen so the tip of the ear got cut off.







Nix said:


> I'll add you today. x3 Maybe you can come over too if you have time to take a look at my progress. C:​



Oooh yes, I'd like to do that sometime soon =D I busted my fingers again from too much DS-holding just now tho xD so it'll have to be later.



BerryPop said:


> YAYAYAYYAYAYAYYAYY
> IT LOOKS GREAT!!!!
> thank you!



you're welcome!  I'm glad you like it!



J o s h said:


> Could you doodle my mayor ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll save your ref. ~ You have the first royal crown so far. Lots of tiny crowns up till now. 



Fuzzling said:


> Hey Pumpki! Could you draw my mayor with Maple? (Kinda like your chibi one with Pietro )​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure :B Your mayor looks cool, this should be fun. 

I finally tried to do Luckypinch's portrait lmao it's so messy and bad but the point is I did it!




I forgot I didn't get quite enough sleep today so I might fall asleep after I get lunch. I'l l probably be slow today even if I don't - I am feeling pretty sluggish and wimpy.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@Stepheroo* - what does the rest of Holly's outfit look like? I was drawing something and realized I didn't know. (I can make something up if it doesn't matter, but figured I should ask first )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omfg that is so cute and holly just wears like little khaki colored shorts. <3


----------



## starlark (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@Starlark* - I don't know what possessed me to draw the eyes like this



omG i phucken love you so much im going to go and stab a baby in your honour
its so awesome and i love the eyes xD makes me look sexiii

but seriously
i am here to do any *favours* you may require in the future, monsieur


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

/bathes herself in pumpki arts
feels so good


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> /bathes herself in pumpki arts
> feels so good


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> View attachment 62315



honestly same
i get so much dokis for pumpki hhh,,


----------



## starlark (Aug 12, 2014)

can i enter the bath house?

(i swear im not trying to make this into reddit)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly same
> i get so much dokis for pumpki hhh,,



kimi ni todoke is what we are right now:


----------



## Zane (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow what happened while I was gone lmao what does bath house mean in this context (゜д゜') you guys are too sweet I swear fufufufu
As a note, that was a very fulfilling break, I don't feel as tired anymore. I'm going back in. ᕦ(?_?ˇ)ᕤ



starlark said:


> omG i phucken love you so much im going to go and stab a baby in your honour



I don't think that will be necessary but thank you  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

pumpki marry me and shiro pls


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 12, 2014)

Them please <3
Thanks you ; v ;


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

omg guys you shouldn't just post a pic and be like "draw them", that definitely seems like you're taking advantage and being rude.


----------



## Zane (Aug 12, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> pumpki marry me and shiro pls



i think that is illegal sorry :'3 (I'm about the finish the drawing of you btw but my ds is on red light again arg)



Luckypinch said:


> View attachment 62332View attachment 62331
> Them please <3
> Thanks you ; v ;



ah there you are - did you get your mayor chibi and portrait?  (chibi is in the first post somewhere but the portrait is on page 21 or 20)
I might be able to do those fox things but I'm not very good at drawing animals jsyk. Did you want a Mega Audino? (I see an attached image of one )


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> i think that is illegal sorry :'3 (I'm about the finish the drawing of you btw but my ds is on red light again arg)



no rush at all, you can always do my junk last, it's no biggie.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> i think that is illegal sorry :'3 (I'm about the finish the drawing of you btw but my ds is on red light again arg)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh No thank you ;-; for The mega, but no I did not see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pumpki said:


> *@Starlark* - I don't know what possessed me to draw the eyes like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ashdoddb nice I love it!


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wait this is on a 3ds????
> 
> what
> 
> jesus imagine what you could do with a regular tablet



drawing on a ds is so easy
and this app is so easy
i have it and its hecka gr8


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> haha I'm glad you like it!! I've got a doodle of the other one, hopefully I can work on it soon. ~ and thank
> 
> 
> It looks so cute in 100x100 ; o; *res



OH **** THATS 2CUTE!!


----------



## Zane (Aug 12, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> no rush at all, you can always do my junk last, it's no biggie.



too late 



anyway I like drawing your oc's and trying to draw you was cool as well  although I wasn't sure what color your eyes were so I made them hazel, and I did the collar of the shirt a bit wrong (I don't know why I think I can do it without the refs) and couldn't tell if the H on the shirt was yellow or grey. I can change any and all of these things, just lmk. ; ^;



Luckypinch said:


> OH **** THATS 2CUTE!!



Lol ty, ty


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

NO ITS NOT ILLEGAL TO MARRY ME, MARRY ME PLeASE I LOVE YOU
ALSO [mega dokis over more art]
hnnGGGG SO GOOD
you keep improving and its like rip me


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> too late
> 
> 
> 
> anyway I like drawing your oc's and trying to draw you was cool as well  although I wasn't sure what color your eyes were so I made them hazel, and I did the collar of the shirt a bit wrong (I don't know why I think I can do it without the refs) and couldn't tell if the H on the shirt was yellow or grey. I can change any and all of these things, just lmk. ; ^;



omfg this is so cute i am going to cry omg. The only thing really is that the shirt is supposed to be blue, but it's totally cool the way you drew it, omg. and the H is yellow, you got it. THIS IS SO CUTE PROBS GONNA BE MY NEW AVATAR.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND MY EYES ARE HAZEL, U R MAGIC.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 12, 2014)

dskfljalk uhhh i've kinda been lurking here a while admirin' all the fab arts. now i definitely wanna get Colors omg it looks so cool

anywhooo your art is hecka fanatastic and i was wondering if you could draw one of my residents in my town if you had the time?
you can choose who you'd rather draw: Finch [x] [x] or Fennel [x] [x]
thanks a lot! i hope your not too swamped, i'm sorry if you are ;o; *vanishes back into the shadows*


----------



## Zane (Aug 12, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> NO ITS NOT ILLEGAL TO MARRY ME, MARRY ME PLeASE I LOVE YOU
> ALSO [mega dokis over more art]
> hnnGGGG SO GOOD
> you keep improving and its like rip me



no court would recognize this polygamous union, as lovely as it is. 
aaaa tysm ; ; I've been getting in a lot of practice using Colors haha Maybe by the time I can buy a tablet I'll actually be able to use it. 
I have a sketch for your art too btw I'm trying really hard to make it not awful but I'm fighting an uphill battle. xB




Stepheroo said:


> omfg this is so cute i am going to cry omg. The only thing really is that the shirt is supposed to be blue, but it's totally cool the way you drew it, omg. and the H is yellow, you got it. THIS IS SO CUTE PROBS GONNA BE MY NEW AVATAR.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND MY EYES ARE HAZEL, U R MAGIC.



blue??? omg. I was looking at it so intently trying to decide if it was dark gray or light gray. Wth my eyes. @_@ I'm glad you like it though! ; u ;  

ey I know hazel when I see it.  (at least I'm p sure I know they looked blue in one of the pics haha)



Jollian said:


> dskfljalk uhhh i've kinda been lurking here a while admirin' all the fab arts. now i definitely wanna get Colors omg it looks so cool
> 
> anywhooo your art is hecka fanatastic and i was wondering if you could draw one of my residents in my town if you had the time?
> you can choose who you'd rather draw: Finch [x] [x] or Fennel [x] [x]
> thanks a lot! i hope your not too swamped, i'm sorry if you are ;o; *vanishes back into the shadows*



Yessss get Colors, everybody get Colors 8D Haha. Thank you for the compliments! I really appreciate it. C':
I could definitely draw one of your residents, they both look awesome. Is Fennel's skirt black? (It looks like it but it's dark in the pic, and I just mistook blue for gray ahuehue)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 12, 2014)

babe take ur time dont rush 4 me
aND YES PLEASE GET A TABLEt OH GOD//// yOUD BECOME GOD
oK FINE we can all just be dating then hows that, thats not illegal hahah i beat the system


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 12, 2014)

*@Pumpki*

Yeah, it's nbd though, I love the way you drew it and my eyes are hazel but they change colors depending on what I'm wearing so some pictures can be deceiving, huhuhu. Gonna try to draw your OC's in colors tonight. I've been practicing sketches of them so maybe when I officially draw them it won't be so bad, but it won't even be NEAR your level of art.

*@Shiro*

Omg yes let's all date please.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 12, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Yessss get Colors, everybody get Colors 8D Haha. Thank you for the compliments! I really appreciate it. C':
> I could definitely draw one of your residents, they both look awesome. Is Fennel's skirt black? (It looks like it but it's dark in the pic, and I just mistook blue for gray ahuehue)


it really does look like good practice tho, i'll look into for sure! 
lol yep it's black. it's kinda dark in her little tent there >.> and tysm!!


----------



## gnoixaim (Aug 13, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> *@gnoixaim* - i got so lazy on the hair ugggg *faint screaming* and I drew it too close to the top of the screen so the tip of the ear got cut off.



AH ****, I JUST SAW THIS NOW. THANK YOU. IT'S BEAUTIFUL. 
*hugs5ever


----------



## Zane (Aug 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> babe take ur time dont rush 4 me
> aND YES PLEASE GET A TABLEt OH GOD//// yOUD BECOME GOD
> oK FINE we can all just be dating then hows that, thats not illegal hahah i beat the system



ok but telling me to take my time is the most dangerous invitation you can give me. :'3

i will have to consult the law books on this one. *drowns in your praise*



gnoixaim said:


> AH ****, I JUST SAW THIS NOW. THANK YOU. IT'S BEAUTIFUL.
> *hugs5ever



Aaa ty, I'm glad you like it ! c': Honestly I might go back and fix the hair sometime haha xP


*@Fuzzling* - for you Fuzzling my fine fellow 




I hope you like it~

*@J o s h* - and yours~ I accidentally drew it large so it took a bit longer. xp Hope you like it!







Closing requests for awhile - possibly I'll open them again once I'm done with the current ones (I am working one those still ^^) but I might get rly lazy. I also have to work on some of my own stuff. Thank you everybody who has posted here - you've been gracious and wonderful and I've had a great time drawing for you all, so I hope I can continue to soon. :D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 13, 2014)

smoooches the pumpki
you take a break, you deserve it <3333333 and lovely as per usual :3


----------



## nard (Aug 14, 2014)

-Sniff, sniff- It's beautiful


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh.My.Gosh. THIS IS AWESOME! I shall forever be in your debt pumpki.


----------



## Zane (Aug 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> smoooches the pumpki
> you take a break, you deserve it <3333333 and lovely as per usual :3


ty ; ; I did the thing


Spoiler: i love you please forgive me






the oc was great (freckles *o*) but the poor old Riddler is looking a little worse for wear I'm afraid





Fuzzling said:


> -Sniff, sniff- It's beautiful


Thank you :'3 For no reason at all here's a version with a cheap background 


Spoiler











J o s h said:


> Oh.My.Gosh. THIS IS AWESOME! I shall forever be in your debt pumpki.



Haha thank you, I'm glad you like it!  And thank you very much for the tip


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> ty ; ; I did the thing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i love you please forgive me
> ...



OH YM GOD NO SHUT UP I LOVE IT
NO SHUT UP YOURE FANTATSTIC OHM YGOD 
LOOK At MY BABY!11!! oh !!1!!! yoDELS
SHES PERFECT AND YOURE PERFECT AND EDDIE LOOKS SO CUTE LOOK AT HIM, LOOK, I LOVE IT SGDDFHDFfgh??? 
lOOK AT HIS DORK ASS SWEATERVEST WHAT A NERD
i LOVE IT HO YM GOD THANK YOU WEEPS OPENLY...............lays on floor
thank you so muhc omggggfdgdfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO LOOK AT THOSE SEXY FRECKLES LOOK AT THEM
AND AHHHHHH rolls around on floor exictedly


----------



## Zane (Aug 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> OH YM GOD NO SHUT UP I LOVE IT
> NO SHUT UP YOURE FANTATSTIC OHM YGOD
> LOOK At MY BABY!11!! oh !!1!!! yoDELS
> SHES PERFECT AND YOURE PERFECT AND EDDIE LOOKS SO CUTE LOOK AT HIM, LOOK, I LOVE IT SGDDFHDFfgh???
> ...



godddd i'm just sitting here cracking up at "yoDELS" lmao
you make it all worth it bby ToT 



Jollian said:


> doot



I really liked your characters so I drew them both 






I was gonna go full-body but I kept messing up the pose orz hope you like them!


(psst I'm trying a new avatar ' . ' )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

honestly im still having major dokis over my pic
i cant get enough of your art CAN I THROW MONEY AT YOU YET


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 14, 2014)

OMG I DIED AT THE "yoDELS" TOO. LIKE, I LITERALLY LAUGHED FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES AND MY ABS HURT AND IDEK WHY LIKE WHAT.


----------



## Zane (Aug 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly im still having major dokis over my pic
> i cant get enough of your art CAN I THROW MONEY AT YOU YET



yes, when I'm famous and charging everybody to look at my trash.  
i am glad you like the pic tho ; ;



Stepheroo said:


> OMG I DIED AT THE "yoDELS" TOO. LIKE, I LITERALLY LAUGHED FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES AND MY ABS HURT AND IDEK WHY LIKE WHAT.



the power of yodels is often overlooked


why are animals so hard to draw i swear


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 14, 2014)

What animals are you drawing? And whenever you can, can you upload the pics you did for me to your Colors 3D Gallery? I wanna use them for my avatar/page/banner picture.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I legit can't draw eyes or bodies I suck so bad how do you do this


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> yes, when I'm famous and charging everybody to look at my trash.
> i am glad you like the pic tho ; ;
> 
> 
> ...



im serious i feel bad for making you my art slave so let me paY YOU BELLS


----------



## Zane (Aug 14, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> What animals are you drawing? And whenever you can, can you upload the pics you did for me to your Colors 3D Gallery? I wanna use them for my avatar/page/banner picture.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I legit can't draw eyes or bodies I suck so bad how do you do this



I'm still trying to do Lucky's last request so I can say I did them all haha but i understand literally nothing about animal anatomy like wow how do i animal

and sure I can do that rn if I didn't upload anything else today, I'll try to do it now ;O

umm it helps if you spend a freakish amount of time staring at ppl and admiring the human figure in general lmao Honestly I just think about 'what does a person's leg look like when it bends like this' 'where are their bones' and stuff like that and try to picture it. o ^o But of course I've been doing that for years haha Improvement comes with agonizing slowness (unless you're one of those people who master the craft in like 2 years blargh)

i am still terrible at drawings eyes tho i feel u



Shirohibiki said:


> im serious i feel bad for making you my art slave so let me paY YOU BELLS



i demand one whole bell

awh don't feel bad  I like to art.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

cries tho
but then youll like always be drawing for me DO U RLY WANT THAT
cause i adore your art ;_; lays on side,,,
speaking of 'art' i should probably draw soon and also draw your other pic urghh


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 14, 2014)

ugh rather than u be my art slave I am slave to your art

And you're good at eyes you shut your mouth. I'll have to continue staring at humans then, how exciting


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 14, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ugh rather than u be my art slave I am slave to your art



^^^^actually truth


----------



## Jollian (Aug 14, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I really liked your characters so I drew them both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy canoli tHANK YOU SO MUCHH I'M GONNA SCREECH they're such cuties in your style ;o;
bless you times infinity


----------



## Zane (Aug 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> cries tho
> but then youll like always be drawing for me DO U RLY WANT THAT
> cause i adore your art ;_; lays on side,,,
> speaking of 'art' i should probably draw soon and also draw your other pic urghh



i could suffer a worse fate than drawing all the time 
no rush on the other pic ( but yeayeayaeyaya I anticipate it c:<)



Stepheroo said:


> ugh rather than u be my art slave I am slave to your art
> 
> And you're good at eyes you shut your mouth. I'll have to continue staring at humans then, how exciting



awh I guess not everyone is up to all that staring. :b it's all in the repetition. 

my thing with eyes is that I never draw them consistently. I get to the eyes and I'm like "how does this work again. **** it I'll just do it like this."

being a slave to art is tough so I salute you both haha ;D



Jollian said:


> holy canoli tHANK YOU SO MUCHH I'M GONNA SCREECH they're such cuties in your style ;o;
> bless you times infinity



Haha you're welcome! I'm glad you like them! =D



Luckypinch said:


> groof



I cheated on these ssshhh I'm a disgrace. Someday I will legit practice drawing animals, but today is not that day.








I swear the color on the green one wasn't that ugly on my DS. 


Now just to contemplate whether I should open requests again. What if I do and no one wants one? Won't my face be red. :0 I will update the first post while I think about this.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2014)

UMMM YOULL ALWAYS HAVE ME AT YOUR DOOR HELLO
ALSO YOUR ANIMALS ARE GR10 WTF get out


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll also request drawings if you decide to open again.


----------



## Zane (Aug 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> UMMM YOULL ALWAYS HAVE ME AT YOUR DOOR HELLO
> ALSO YOUR ANIMALS ARE GR10 WTF get out



Lmao I know you'll always be there for me ; v; <3 I'ma change the title to "watch me draw Shiro's OCs"

Idk what gr10 means but thank you ToT animals are impossible i s2g



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I'll also request drawings if you decide to open again.



my evelyn isn't in the stash *cries*


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

No no don't be offended. I have her saved in my personal gallery. I only put paid commissions in the sta.sh. idk why I kinda have weird OCD!! But really she came out amazing!! <3


----------



## Zane (Aug 15, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> No no don't be offended. I have her saved in my personal gallery. I only put paid commissions in the sta.sh. idk why I kinda have weird OCD!! But really she came out amazing!! <3



Aaaa I see ! Sorry I was just messing around xD (although constant despair is second nature for me huehue) What were you wanting drawn btw? (I'll probably open again in a bit so I don't mind if you post now)


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wahh don't be in despair. Jk Jk. 

Well I'd love to see my 3 mayors drawn in your style. ^^

















Again my OCD kicking me cause I can't pick which I'd prefer you to draw. Tbh I'm happy with whichever you draw but if you wanna attempt all 3 than go for it. ^^


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 15, 2014)

HEY CUTIE PIE SHIRO AND I WILL ALWAYS BE HERE FOR ARTS


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 15, 2014)

If you want. you can attempt my other 3 ocs
(laughs evilly)
and i also made another team of magical girls too, but there's no story behind them.
but yeah, your art rocks so i think people are always gonna be watching this thread.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 15, 2014)

Woah. I never looked that thread cause I thought that 3d colors was a not very cool program. I was wrong. AMAZING PICTURES.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2014)

"watch me draw shiros ocs"
WOW THATS PERFECT 10/10
(also gr10 is like gr8. only. more than great. ITS GR10.)
but yas im always here lmfao sobs i lav ur art 2much,,


----------



## Zane (Aug 15, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Wahh don't be in despair. Jk Jk.
> 
> Well I'd love to see my 3 mayors drawn in your style. ^^
> Again my OCD kicking me cause I can't pick which I'd prefer you to draw. Tbh I'm happy with whichever you draw but if you wanna attempt all 3 than go for it. ^^



They're all cute, I'll have to think on this hahah  I'll save all the refs in the meantime. ^^



Stepheroo said:


> HEY CUTIE PIE SHIRO AND I WILL ALWAYS BE HERE FOR ARTS



you two are #1 *sections off VIP corner 4 u*



BerryPop said:


> If you want. you can attempt my other 3 ocs
> (laughs evilly)
> and i also made another team of magical girls too, but there's no story behind them.
> but yeah, your art rocks so i think people are always gonna be watching this thread.



Tbh I was thinking about it just for the sake of completionism. xD 
But if you have more Magical Girls I'd like to see those too. *o* Also tyvm for the compliment ; v;



Gregriii said:


> Woah. I never looked that thread cause I thought that 3d colors was a not very cool program. I was wrong. AMAZING PICTURES.



Hahah too many people underestimate Colors  It is actually quite decent. Thank you for the compliment! 



Shirohibiki said:


> "watch me draw shiros ocs"
> WOW THATS PERFECT 10/10
> (also gr10 is like gr8. only. more than great. ITS GR10.)
> but yas im always here lmfao sobs i lav ur art 2much,,



LOL I figured you'd like that one. 8D


You guys I swear TuT Ok I'm gonna leave this open ( my ds is charging so I can't look at refs) so there better be some stuff for me to work on later. ;D

Completely unrelated but I bought a better case to keep my GBA and GBC games in today and as I was transferring them just now I discovered I have somehow misplaced Ruby version. This is the worst thing I have ever done. Pls keep my Ruby in your thoughts.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 15, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> Completely unrelated but I bought a better case to keep my GBA and GBC games in today and as I was transferring them just now I discovered I have somehow misplaced Ruby version. This is the worst thing I have ever done. Pls keep my Ruby in your thoughts.



I have sapphire... but my brother also lost his ruby a long time ago.... he still has sapphire, though.
But now a moment of silence.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2014)

-sits in VIP booth-
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
yeah son

ALSO IM REALLY SORRY ABOUT YOUR RUBY...you could always use an emulator!!!


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> you could always use an emulator!!!



But
But
THATS ILLEGAL D:
Dun dun DUN
(although if you play fire red or leaf green on an emulator, one guy has a funny message pop up about it)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 15, 2014)

omfg i am so sorry about your Ruby! and yes, shiro and i would like to apply for platinum membership pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

and yeah, use an emulator. it's whatever. illegal ishmegall.


----------



## Zane (Aug 15, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> I have sapphire... but my brother also lost his ruby a long time ago.... he still has sapphire, though.
> But now a moment of silence.



I have Sapphire too, and Emerald lmao I was a huge nerd for gen 3  although now that I say that.. I didn't see Emerald either. What have I done?! D: *sad music plays distantly*



Shirohibiki said:


> -sits in VIP booth-
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> yeah son
> 
> ALSO IM REALLY SORRY ABOUT YOUR RUBY...you could always use an emulator!!!



so many characters oooaaa I didn't even see the dragons until recently. Yeha dragons.  *starts saving pictures*

I don't quite understand what emulators are x'D 



Stepheroo said:


> omfg i am so sorry about your Ruby! and yes, shiro and i would like to apply for platinum membership pls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and yeah, use an emulator. it's whatever. illegal ishmegall.



sorry but there is a two week waiting period after reaching gold status

I may look into these emulators to assuage my ignorance but my terror of the law does not permit to do illegal things. :'3 *hides iTunes library*


----------



## tarakdeep (Aug 15, 2014)

could you draw my mayor please


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2014)

tarakdeep said:


> could you draw my mayor pleaseView attachment 62868



sure, you'll be the first bearded character I believe. 

*@Stepheroo* - I finally finished it yayaaaaaa




and one with a lazy bg (these both look really blurry to me rn?? they're showing up full-size in photobucket at least)


Spoiler









*@Shirohibiki* - i made you a doodle at work lol (don't worry i wasn't slacking uvu)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

OMFG PUMPKI THIS IS PERFECT! Can you give me the photo bucket link? I wanna make this my new signature. YYGERDGIERTBHRGV

THIS IS TOO CUTE I LEEGIT WANNA DIE, YOU CAPTURED THEIR PERSONALITIES PERFECTLY UGH


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> OMFG PUMPKI THIS IS PERFECT! Can you give me the photo bucket link? I wanna make this my new signature. YYGERDGIERTBHRGV
> 
> THIS IS TOO CUTE I LEEGIT WANNA DIE, YOU CAPTURED THEIR PERSONALITIES PERFECTLY UGH


pew pew
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b126/Spinda00X/HNI_0096_JPG_zps97955c54.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b126/Spinda00X/HNI_0094_JPG_zpsb9132625.jpg

wtf those are coming up blurry too?? If you click on the images it'll take you to the photobucket where you can download the pic so hopefully it'll show up normally. o.0

hahaha i was keeping their personalities in mind so I'm glad it turned out well ; v; 

Oh yeah I made some even crappier refs of some more ocs wheee


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

OMG SEND ME THOSE REFS, BOO.

AND OK. TRYING TO REDO MY ENTIRE SIG TO MAKE THEM BE THERE. HNNNG BUT I AM SO BAD AT FORMATTING SIGS


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> sure, you'll be the first bearded character I believe.
> 
> *@Stepheroo* - I finally finished it yayaaaaaa
> 
> ...



loOOK AT THIS IM LITERALLY GOING TO CRY
IM  
flops like a whale
LOOK AT HOW ****IN CUTE THAT **** IS OH GOOOOOOOOOOD
BOTH STEPHS AND MINE ARE ****IN AMAZIN G AND IM JUST ??????? WEEPS OPENLY
LOO K AT MY LIL TO N G U E.... THATS THE CUTEST SHTI eVER,,,, NO I CANT DEAL W THIS OH GOD ITS SO CUTE OH GOD MY EVERYTHING HURTS
THANK YOU SO MUCH SCREAMS

- - - Post Merge - - -

also give me jaydens ref pls


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> loOOK AT THIS IM LITERALLY GOING TO CRY
> IM
> flops like a whale
> LOOK AT HOW ****IN CUTE THAT **** IS OH GOOOOOOOOOOD
> ...



PUMPKI LUVS US, I CAN FEEL IT IN MY BONES

AND OMFG "flops like a whale" LIK CAN YOU NOT?


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> loOOK AT THIS IM LITERALLY GOING TO CRY
> IM
> flops like a whale
> LOOK AT HOW ****IN CUTE THAT **** IS OH GOOOOOOOOOOD
> ...



lmao i swear the stuff you type makes me like the pics more
ty ty, I'm glad you like it ; u; I tried to draw animals 4 you.

here is the sad sad ref



Stepheroo said:


> PUMPKI LUVS US, I CAN FEEL IT IN MY BONES
> 
> AND OMFG "flops like a whale" LIK CAN YOU NOT?



I'm feeling flops like a whale in a spiritual way rn 

i'm too tired to give you more love so pls take this heart icon 

*@DrewDiddy1996* - I ended up trying all three . My favourite is the one with the hat. :0



it looks like it's being blurry again so just click the image to get the full size from the photobucket. x3


K I didn't get nearly enough sleep last night so I think I'm probably gonna go to bed before I can do anything else. I started tarakdeep's



i wonder where it will go huehhuehue i'm tired and this is funny to me let me have this


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

OMFG that's so freaking amazing!!!! ^_^
Thanks so much. <3

Their all my favorites. 

Gosh I love how the eye monocle mayor looks so high maintenance. 

You forgot her purple Highlights though, no biggie. ^^


----------



## tarakdeep (Aug 16, 2014)

the beard looks pretty nice cant wait to see the finshed product


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 16, 2014)

honestly lets all just buy pumpki a tablet ok


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Seriously that would be so great!! 
Pumpki you need yourself a tablet.


----------



## Zane (Aug 16, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> OMFG that's so freaking amazing!!!! ^_^
> Thanks so much. <3
> 
> Their all my favorites.
> ...



lol yeah I liked that expression too. And dang I didn't look at the ref closely enough. D: It'd be no problem to add them so I'll do that later. Thank you though, I'm glad you like them 



tarakdeep said:


> the beard looks pretty nice cant wait to see the finshed product



xD Thanks! I'll try to do a good job. ^^



Shirohibiki said:


> honestly lets all just buy pumpki a tablet ok



well it is my birthday soon  Lol. But also my niece's so bye bye money once again 



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Seriously that would be so great!!
> Pumpki you need yourself a tablet.



Hahaha you guys flatter me. *o* I would like to get one sometime. But I'm such a noob at using them so the drawings would probably look worse than these ones


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks pumpki! ^^

And nahhh once you get the hang of it you'd be a BEAST!! If you draw that amazing on a 3DS imagine how amazing it would be on a tablet!! xD


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 16, 2014)

OMG LET'S MAKE A CHARITY CALLED "FLOP LIKE A WHALE FOR TABLETS" AND RAISE MOPNEY FOR PUMPKI TO GET ONE, OK? OK


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/94986435782/for-pumpki-tbt-dat-bg

what is this nonsense
jayden looking more shota than ever good im glad **** me ugh


----------



## Patty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello! >< Could you maybe draw my mayor? I've been looking through your drawings, and they are so cute!   Is it possible for you to draw my mayor in the chibi style you had done before with the Pietro guy  Oh! And here is my Mayor  (Sigh. Shampoodle won't let me put on contact lens, curse you Harriet! Her eyes are supposed to be blue. Sigh. Siiiiggghhh. Sigh~)



Spoiler: Boop








Um. And, could you include Flurry  Thank you so much! If you don't have time, I completely understand  Aannnnddd, if i'm asking too much, which I feel like I am, you don't have to do it ><


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Thanks pumpki! ^^
> 
> And nahhh once you get the hang of it you'd be a BEAST!! If you draw that amazing on a 3DS imagine how amazing it would be on a tablet!! xD



Aw tysm ; ^; I only used one a couple times before and they're pretty cool.



Spoiler: now with purple











Stepheroo said:


> OMG LET'S MAKE A CHARITY CALLED "FLOP LIKE A WHALE FOR TABLETS" AND RAISE MOPNEY FOR PUMPKI TO GET ONE, OK? OK



imagine if there was a telethon for this - people just flopping all over and they won't stop until you give them money

mopney lol



Shirohibiki said:


> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/94986435782/for-pumpki-tbt-dat-bg
> 
> what is this nonsense
> jayden looking more shota than ever good im glad **** me ugh




aaaaaaaa that's so cute I just noticed the hat on the desk too huaheahuaaaw *o*
(lol we do bgs the same. )  I love it, thank you so much TuT<3




Hamster said:


> Hello! >< Could you maybe draw my mayor? I've been looking through your drawings, and they are so cute!   Is it possible for you to draw my mayor in the chibi style you had done before with the Pietro guy  Oh! And here is my Mayor  (Sigh. Shampoodle won't let me put on contact lens, curse you Harriet! Her eyes are supposed to be blue. Sigh. Siiiiggghhh. Sigh~)
> 
> Um. And, could you include Flurry  Thank you so much! If you don't have time, I completely understand  Aannnnddd, if i'm asking too much, which I feel like I am, you don't have to do it ><



Thank you! x) I think I was enjoying some of your art earlier as well, if you're the person who drew buuunii as an ice cream cone in her thread. xD

You're not asking too much at all haha I'll save your ref and get started on it in a bit. ^^

*@tarakdeep* - bells bells bells




Once again Colors more or less eliminates my shading. Hope you like it! >o<


----------



## tarakdeep (Aug 17, 2014)

OMG its amazing tysm


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2014)

tarakdeep said:


> OMG its amazing tysm



You're welcome, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 17, 2014)

Can you draw these OCs, please?


Spoiler: OC Refs







I would love if you could draw and color them! I know there are a ton of OCs, but I would greatly appreciate you trying to draw them! ~Thanks!! <33


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

im really glad you like it <333!!! you deserve it~~ sorry i made him shota


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

mre shota
less problem


AND YES MOPNEY, IS THERE A PROBLEM?


----------



## Patty (Aug 17, 2014)

> Thank you! x) I think I was enjoying some of your art earlier as well, if you're the person who drew buuunii as an ice cream cone in her thread. xD
> 
> You're not asking too much at all haha I'll save your ref and get started on it in a bit. ^^



Ahaha, it was late at night, and I got extremely hungry... So I thought about icecream


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Can you draw these OCs, please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Refs
> ...



I could try them but clarification first : Are they two OC's in different outfits or are there four OC's? The eye color/hairstyle is different in each pic. 



Shirohibiki said:


> im really glad you like it <333!!! you deserve it~~ sorry i made him shota



LOL it's ok , yesss I love it :'D I still wanna try one of your dragons sometime. 



Stepheroo said:


> mre shota
> less problem
> 
> 
> AND YES MOPNEY, IS THERE A PROBLEM?



yes there is a porblem i am calling 9 1 1 



Hamster said:


> Ahaha, it was late at night, and I got extremely hungry... So I thought about icecream



Haha it was cute, actually all your pics were. :B
And whoa you posted while I was drafting a post. 





Looking at the ref again it looks like the hair might actually be black? ><' Lmk and I can change it.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 17, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I could try them but clarification first : Are they two OC's in different outfits or are there four OC's? The eye color/hairstyle is different in each pic.


There are four OCs in different outfits with different eye color and hairstyle! c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 17, 2014)

i would love to see one of my dergs from you qvq!!!


----------



## Patty (Aug 17, 2014)

> Haha it was cute, actually all your pics were. :B
> And whoa you posted while I was drafting a post.
> 
> Looking at the ref again it looks like the hair might actually be black? ><' Lmk and I can change it.



It is >< If it's too much trouble, you don't have to change it! Either way, it's SOOOOOOO CUTE!  Aha, and Flurry looks adorable ><


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> There are four OCs in different outfits with different eye color and hairstyle! c:



ahh all right, well I'll save them all then and see what I can do. ~



Shirohibiki said:


> i would love to see one of my dergs from you qvq!!!



soonishly. c:<



Hamster said:


> It is >< If it's too much trouble, you don't have to change it! Either way, it's SOOOOOOO CUTE!  Aha, and Flurry looks adorable ><



Non non, no trouble. I'm glad you liked it hehe x3 





I also stopped being lazy and fixed the flowers lol. And I rather liked that Flurry myself. xD;

Anyone wanna see something I drew when I was like 13.





sometimes I miss my tamagotchi lmao


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm gonna try to draw some of your OC's, because I feel super down and nothing else sounds appealing to do. Merf.


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I'm gonna try to draw some of your OC's, because I feel super down and nothing else sounds appealing to do. Merf.



much nostalgia

that's weird because I was about to do the same thing for the same reason. I hope you stop feeling down soon!! remember that you're wonderful and beloved by many people including myself (?ε｀ )♡


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> much nostalgia
> 
> that's weird because I was about to do the same thing for the same reason. I hope you stop feeling down soon!! remember that you're wonderful and beloved by many people including myself (?ε｀ )♡


*comes home from school* *tomodachi is ded* *sobbing* *grabs pencil to restart game with the little hole in the back*


lol we both gonna draw your OC's!!!! ayeyayyayayayeyeeeayyayayayaaaaaaye. ;u; and thanks, ily2, i'll be okay. just blergh. also i keep getting chills so i think i'm getting sick like i have a sweatshirt, sweatpants, and beanie on and i live in texas and my sister walked out of her room in a tank top and shorts and was like "OMG WHAT ARE YOU WEARING STOP" so i think i'm the only one who is cold uhhh


----------



## Patty (Aug 17, 2014)

> Non non, no trouble. I'm glad you liked it hehe x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ur mur gursh. Thank you thank you thank you thank you!  It's so cute ^^


----------



## Zane (Aug 17, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> *comes home from school* *tomodachi is ded* *sobbing* *grabs pencil to restart game with the little hole in the back*
> 
> 
> lol we both gonna draw your OC's!!!! ayeyayyayayayeyeeeayyayayayaaaaaaye. ;u; and thanks, ily2, i'll be okay. just blergh. also i keep getting chills so i think i'm getting sick like i have a sweatshirt, sweatpants, and beanie on and i live in texas and my sister walked out of her room in a tank top and shorts and was like "OMG WHAT ARE YOU WEARING STOP" so i think i'm the only one who is cold uhhh



I felt like such a huge disgrace the first time my tamagotchi died ; ; I was keeping a long family line so it was an eve harder blow haha.. you put tomodachi lol like tomodachi life?

Yehaaa I think it would be best if everyone drew my OC's 
That sucks that you're getting sick ugh D: Drinking a lot of water is supposed to help apparently when you feel one coming on!

Here's what I came up with, I'm probs gonna be lazy and not start any requests until tomorrow, I'm on a roll with my own charas right now.




Oh yeah and I got your other drawing of buuunii so you can have 2 entries for the giveaway (saw your post huehuehue)

http://i61.tinypic.com/25kmn2q.jpg



Hamster said:


> Ur mur gursh. Thank you thank you thank you thank you!  It's so cute ^^



You're welcome! C: Awh it's in your sig. ; v; Also you're the 300th post whoo whooo


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 17, 2014)

omg yes i did say tomodachi ugh crap. lmfao

and thanks, boo for the pic, i have like no willpower to do anything. i am not liking any of the poop i am coming up with doodle-wise either


----------



## Zane (Aug 18, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omg yes i did say tomodachi ugh crap. lmfao
> 
> and thanks, boo for the pic, i have like no willpower to do anything. i am not liking any of the poop i am coming up with doodle-wise either



awh you could draw my characters getting slapped in the face with ahi tuna and I would love it. :'3

*@Berrypop* - I forgot I was gonna do yours oops D: I have Emerald because I just realized her design was really cool too. Hopefully you check back, otherwise I'll just put it in your thread or somethin.





I'm gonna work on the rest of MC4Pro's and Berrypop's characters today but I'm still tired so it'll probably be awhile. Closed again until further notice. ~v~


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2014)

y'all are really gonna make me double post this tsk tsk



MC4pros said:


> ~





I like the one on the left but the one on the right is somehow reminiscent of that character from that anime I never watched. Kill la Kill?



these are looking a bit blurry so you'll probably have to click them and get them off the photobucket for full size.



BerryPop said:


> ~










and so concludes the wish girls.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 19, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> y'all are really gonna make me double post this tsk tsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QAQ Omg, THANK YOU! <<<<33 (The character on the right is not from an anime, btw. It's an OC I made, but it might look another charcter, idk.)


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> QAQ Omg, THANK YOU! <<<<33 (The character on the right is not from an anime, btw. It's an OC I made, but it might look another charcter, idk.)



Yw  Oh, I meant the way I drew her made her look like a different character (to me anyway)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2014)

they look lovely as always hon!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 19, 2014)

PERFECTION.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> and so concludes the wish girls.



YAYAYAYAYAYAY
thank you so much!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> and so concludes the wish girls.



YAYAYAYAYAYAY
thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

@Steph & Shiro - thank you both so much as always. ;  ; 
@Berrypop- you're welcome!  Glad you like them.~

Ok before I ask my price question here's Zaidaa's new character, everyone should draw Zaidaa's OC's pls she's v nice




All right so I'm low on TBT again after my name change so I was thinking of doing a couple commissions maybe to get bells? :T I was gonna make a new thread for a price check but this is a good way to advertise aforementioned name change I guess.

Anyway I was wondering if anyone would pay for stuff drawn in this style:


Spoiler










(she has kinda an unintentional Sesshoumaru thing going on lol I haven't finished designing her outfit yet)











and if so what a reasonable price would be in tbt's. Even though they're not real chibis (why do i suck at chibis ahaha) mine looked all right when I squished it to fit my sig. 
(Idk if I'll actually work up the courage to try commissions, I'm somewhat amazed I'm even asking about prices at all huehue)


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not sure on prices, but you could definitely sell your art. I'm at a loss as to why you haven't earlier.

Much quality. Such beauty.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 20, 2014)

Mmmh! 100 TBT per chibi??? ;3; I love ur art.


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I'm not sure on prices, but you could definitely sell your art. I'm at a loss as to why you haven't earlier.
> 
> Much quality. Such beauty.



Partly because idk prices but mostly because I'm not built for it I guess. T T Freebies are okay because if the person doesn't like it or if I take forever it doesn't matter but once someone's paying me I get obsessed about making it perfect and try to do things way beyond my skill level. orz

ty *sob*


*@Luckypinch* - Oh, thank you~ I was thinking somewhere around there myself. Btw I did your animal OCs, they're on the front page lol


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 20, 2014)

100-200 TBTB per chibi seem pretty reasonable to me. c:


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> Partly because idk prices but mostly because I'm not built for it I guess. T T Freebies are okay because if the person doesn't like it or if I take forever it doesn't matter but once someone's paying me I get obsessed about making it perfect and try to do things way beyond my skill level. orz
> 
> ty *sob*
> 
> ...


Aw yay ;3; I just love your arts!

- - - Post Merge - - -

DKEODJDIS THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh, I feel that. The pressure. Just try to take it easy when making commissions. Only take a few at a time and don't go overboard on making them 'perfect'. I haven't seen anyone left unsatisfied so far, so you do you, booboo.


----------



## phantompony (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey, I don't want a drawing at the moment, I just wanted to say I have a Colors3D account too.  What's your username so I can follow you? (Unless you don't want to give it me)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

//subtly pops back into thread

I am very _meh_ when I price things. Just saying.

Your little cute chibis can probably go for around 50-100. Keep in mind about how much time it takes for you too! Maybe raise the price _slightly_ if you want for certain requests (i.e. a bit complex, might take longer than usual, etc.).

I tried. :/ Good luck, though! I still cherish the headshot you did for me huehuehue.


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> 100-200 TBTB per chibi seem pretty reasonable to me. c:



Thank you, yeah that seems like the rate to shoot for. xD



Luckypinch said:


> Aw yay ;3; I just love your arts!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DKEODJDIS THANKS SO MUCH!!



Hahah you're welcome, glad you like them :3 And thanks!



Stepheroo said:


> Oh, I feel that. The pressure. Just try to take it easy when making commissions. Only take a few at a time and don't go overboard on making them 'perfect'. I haven't seen anyone left unsatisfied so far, so you do you, booboo.



Hehe yeah if I did do them I'd seriously only be able to do like 3 at a time, I stress myself way too heavily on things on like that. D; And I hope so !  



phantompony said:


> Hey, I don't want a drawing at the moment, I just wanted to say I have a Colors3D account too.  What's your username so I can follow you? (Unless you don't want to give it me)



Oh cool 8D Mine's Pumpkabuu. I haven't posted much stuff on it but you're welcome to follow me of course. =P



Sparkanine said:


> //subtly pops back into thread
> 
> I am very _meh_ when I price things. Just saying.
> 
> ...



They take longer than one would think ; ; Since everything looks slightly different on my DS than it does on my comp I always have to go back and fix things, it can be a bit tedious. Thanks for your input! c: It looks like 100 is the winning number hehe

and thanks xD I'm glad you liked it ; ; I see you followed my tumblr too hahah I really should do something with it sometime.


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 20, 2014)

Will you be opening a new thread for commissions or are you just gonna keep using this one?
Gotta keep my eyes peeled hehe c:


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Will you be opening a new thread for commissions or are you just gonna keep using this one?
> Gotta keep my eyes peeled hehe c:



Hmm, if I do end up trying some commissions I'll open a new thread I guess. This one wants to stay free


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> Hmm, if I do end up trying some commissions I'll open a new thread I guess. This one wants to stay free



This one can't be tamed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's like that horse from Spirit, yo.


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> This one can't be tamed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's like that horse from Spirit, yo.



you can't cage a hurricane

whichever horse you mean that's awesome because those horses were sweet


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> They take longer than one would think ; ; Since everything looks slightly different on my DS than it does on my comp I always have to go back and fix things, it can be a bit tedious. Thanks for your input! c: It looks like 100 is the winning number hehe
> 
> and thanks xD I'm glad you liked it ; ; I see you followed my tumblr too hahah I really should do something with it sometime.


Yeah, pixel art is very tedious, but sometimes it's worth it IMO.

And you saw that I see :> Your tumblr posts that you reblog are funny and I need those. And your theme's cool btw <3


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent you a little tip as a thank you for all the drawings. ;D


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yeah, pixel art is very tedious, but sometimes it's worth it IMO.
> 
> And you saw that I see :> Your tumblr posts that you reblog are funny and I need those. And your theme's cool btw <3



Pixel art is gorgeous, I wish I could do actual pixel art. D=

lol I saw the notification when I was emailing myself these pics earlier. X3 The funny posts on tumblr are a treasure, I agree. Heh. I don't recall who made the theme but they built the link to their blog in it somewhere, it's pretty fun.~



MC4pros said:


> Sent you a little tip as a thank you for all the drawings. ;D



Oh, tysm!!  I'm glad you liked them. :'3


I guess I will ruminate on this idea some more. The thought of trying to make a "shop" is not exactly an appetizing one lol I'm too disorganized for this.


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

someone put me out of my misery I didn't even shade this






Spoiler: full size








if youre a chibi artist you're magic because this is impossible XD

Anyway if anyone wants to help me practice chibis just leave your mayor or OC, I'm bored of drawing my own stuff right now. Haven't checked my town today yet so I'm doing that but I'll be here.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey you know I'm also up for cutie pie Zane arts. >u>
And of course Shiro is, because we're like you're fan club or something.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 20, 2014)

Wait are you doing commisons!? Or freebies? Cuz sinpai I gotta save for a pic of me and my wafiu. If it's freebies let me know ^3^


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Hey you know I'm also up for cutie pie Zane arts. >u>
> And of course Shiro is, because we're like you're fan club or something.



my beautiful fan club TuT you know I was gonna draw Holly lmao Maybe I'll draw Ichigo too because she's also a qt



Luckypinch said:


> Wait are you doing commisons!? Or freebies? Cuz sinpai I gotta save for a pic of me and my wafiu. If it's freebies let me know ^3^



freebies still but just doing chibis right now so I can practice. :b Similar to the one I posted above probably.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> my beautiful fan club TuT you know I was gonna draw Holly lmao Maybe I'll draw Ichigo too because she's also a qt



I love Ichigo's hair. <3 hahahah. AND TY BBY. I so wish I could draw like you.


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 20, 2014)

Feel free to draw any of my OCs if you want to practice chibis :') 
x


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree that chibis are completely impossible. They seem like they'd be even easier than normal drawings because of how simple they are... but they aren't.

I'd like you to do my mayor!





If you can, could you do Curlos standing with her? ...except I want his scarf to be down to his feet. And striped. You don't have to if it's too much, though.


Spoiler: curlos


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I love Ichigo's hair. <3 hahahah. AND TY BBY. I so wish I could draw like you.



Me too, something about it reminds me of delicious, wonderful pink starburst. *o*
tbh that's like the nicest thing i've ever heard in my life but I can't help but urge you to aim higher. XD



Sumemr said:


> Feel free to draw any of my OCs if you want to practice chibis :')
> x



They're all cute O: I'll probably draw Lime because I also need to practice drawing animal features. 



skaro said:


> I agree that chibis are completely impossible. They seem like they'd be even easier than normal drawings because of how simple they are... but they aren't.
> 
> I'd like you to do my mayor!
> 
> ...



Something about their very simplicity is what makings them ragingly difficult I guess o^o And getting the proportions to look right without having too long of limbs etc. 

And sure I can do your mayor with Curlos.~ 

Good thing I checked my game, Pietro was trying to move out. AS IF.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

i heard compliments about my babygirl
-pops head in- OMG i would be honored if you practiced on her, and yes, 100-200 TBT per would be good imo ;v; and she's a strawberry girl, hehe
rolls into pumpkis lap and stays there ilu


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 20, 2014)

If you ever want to draw my mayor/OCs for chibi practice, I won't say no.


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i heard compliments about my babygirl
> -pops head in- OMG i would be honored if you practiced on her, and yes, 100-200 TBT per would be good imo ;v; and she's a strawberry girl, hehe
> rolls into pumpkis lap and stays there ilu



*whispers _~Ichigo~_ into the wind*
ilu 2 bby (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


For some reason I always start these so late in the day, so I'll post the one that's finished in case I have to take off or if I fall asleep.

It's Lime so *@Sumemr*- `u` Still too tall! Must unlock the secret art of the chibi..




Why tf do I use photobucket when it makes everything blurry lol. Idk if this is better






Spoiler: also full size










*@MC4Pros* - Haha, maybe I will! ;P Must keep drawing chibis D8


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 20, 2014)

*o* So cute! I would a chibi, but of course it's up to you if you want to draw agiain for me. C:


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> *o* So cute! I would a chibi, but of course it's up to you if you want to draw agiain for me. C:



Aw ty ^^ Yeah I'll make you one haha not many requests to do right now and still need to practice yeee


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Omg, Zane, that cheeb is 2cute.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

*sweats nevously*
W-wanna draw her again?
[x]
Or you can draw my mayor, with or without her hat. I don't care who or how, as long as you have fun yo.
[x]


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Omg, Zane, that cheeb is 2cute.



Ty!! c': although I seem to be rapidly regressing as I work on the next one lol



Sparkanine said:


> *sweats nevously*
> W-wanna draw her again?
> [x]
> Or you can draw my mayor, with or without her hat. I don't care who or how, as long as you have fun yo.
> [x]



x'D Sure ~ I'll probably try Carla again but I'll see how it goes.
ooo I'm envious, you got a chibi by Kyukon, one of the chibi pros.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> x'D Sure ~ I'll probably try Carla again but I'll see how it goes.
> ooo I'm envious, you got a chibi by Kyukon, one of the chibi pros.


Ah yes he's so fantastic with his art ahh! I still can't believe i got one omg. I use it on my tumblr theme and its soo cute.

Aww, I know that one day, you WILL get one <33


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 20, 2014)

Omg these are all sooooo cute ;w; Is it possible to request one of a couple? o:

I'll go ahead and put in my request just in case you can c:

I'd love one of these two in a cute couple pose~ Like holding hands and him kissing her cheek :3 

{ *x* }

Specific details: Emma is slightly taller than Zach. Could you also add glasses on Emma? As for the color of the glasses, you can match the brown on her boots. 

Thank you soooo much <333


----------



## vitri-trash (Aug 20, 2014)

Could you please draw my mayor?


----------



## pengutango (Aug 20, 2014)

Ooh~ think you'd be interested in drawing my mayor again? Different outfit though. 



Spoiler: refs



I have no ref sheet for it right now as it's my newest outfit. All the images are under spoiler tags.


Spoiler: In-game shots:



















I know I'm wearing black pumps, but don't draw those. There are IRL shoes I'd like you to use instead. If you can't draw that, then the pumps would be my backup.





Spoiler: Accessories:



With the headgear, not sure, which one I like better, so there are 4 options. 2 flowers, hairpin, and a hat. You can pick which one you like best. 

Pink or white Carnation:







Not sure which one I like better, so you can pick.​Black Pumps (optional):


Oval shades (optional):


Floppy Hat:


Flashy Hairpin:




Use one of these shoes instead, but if can't draw either of them, you can draw the black pumps I posted above:













Spoiler: QR Code Dress


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Ah yes he's so fantastic with his art ahh! I still can't believe i got one omg. I use it on my tumblr theme and its soo cute.
> 
> Aww, I know that one day, you WILL get one <33



lucky ;p Hehe, I wouldn't know what to ask for even if I could afford it - too many ocs and mayor outfits ; ; lol 



emmatheweirdo said:


> Omg these are all sooooo cute ;w; Is it possible to request one of a couple? o:
> 
> I'll go ahead and put in my request just in case you can c:
> 
> ...



Yes, I can try it but no guarantees how it'll look xD That all sounds fine, but I can't quite tell if Zach's eyes are blue or grey. 
 Also tyvm for the compliment ^^



vitri-trash said:


> Could you please draw my mayor?
> View attachment 63659



Sure, but what color are her eyes? 



pengutango said:


> Ooh~ think you'd be interested in drawing my mayor again? Different outfit though.



Hehe, sure. Those shoes are nice, I could draw either of them but there isn't much detail on my chibi's feet at this point in time xD I'll save your refs. 

Okay as I thought I started way too late so I've got to go very shortly, I managed to finish one more at least.

*@Skaro* - I realized too late that I couldn't make out much of the details on your mayor's lower half so the dress might be a bit wrong, and I'm pretty sure these socks don't even exist in New Leaf. xD I hope you like it though~





where would i be without your blurriness, photobucket. <3



Spoiler: full size









I'll get started on the rest tomorrow. ♫


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> lucky ;p Hehe, I wouldn't know what to ask for even if I could afford it - too many ocs and mayor outfits ; ; lol


Aw, I'm sure you'll figure out one though! ^_^
tbh all of your ocs would look hella cute in his style ahh.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

omg curlos yes.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 20, 2014)

CURLOS
MY BF
ahhh they look lovely as usual! qvq


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 20, 2014)

IS IT POSSIBLE FOR YOU TO DRAW HOLLY AND FUCHSIA BEING TOTAL BROS?


----------



## vitri-trash (Aug 20, 2014)

sorry i forgot, her eyes are blue


----------



## pengutango (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> Hehe, sure. Those shoes are nice, I could draw either of them but there isn't much detail on my chibi's feet at this point in time xD I'll save your refs.



Sounds good. Haha, do what you can with 'em.  Oh, I forgot to ask, but think it'd be possible for you to add Sly in, wearing the *denim vest*?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> Yes, I can try it but no guarantees how it'll look xD That all sounds fine, but I can't quite tell if Zach's eyes are blue or grey.
> Also tyvm for the compliment ^^



Thank you so much <3 If getting him to kiss my cheek is too hard, you can just have them holding hands c: 

His eyes are dark blue :3 And you're welcome! Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Meira (Aug 21, 2014)

*pops by*
Random question, did you change your username by any chance? I don't recall your name as I requested a drawing a couple of pages ago


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

Meira said:


> *pops by*
> Random question, did you change your username by any chance? I don't recall your name as I requested a drawing a couple of pages ago



Used to be _*Pumpki*_.


----------



## Sumemr (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> *whispers _~Ichigo~_ into the wind*
> ilu 2 bby (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> 
> 
> ...




holy crap i just saw this you are amazing i love it ;w; <3333
thank you so much!!


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 21, 2014)

These are so cute!!! Are you still doing them?  
If you are, then maybe one of my mayor please?


Spoiler: ref




She's got white stockings, shearling boots, and a blue ribbon. 


Thanks so much!


----------



## Pandapool (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello! Not sure if you are taking requests, but anyways I would love a chibi of my mayor! You did my mayor very early on, but not a chibi and now she looks a bit different. 


Spoiler: mayor ref





If you could with the panda hood up and long hair? It's okay if not  thank you for your time~


----------



## skaro (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:
			
		

> *@Skaro* - I realized too late that I couldn't make out much of the details on your mayor's lower half so the dress might be a bit wrong, and I'm pretty sure these socks don't even exist in New Leaf. xD I hope you like it though~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S ADORABLE <3

Yeah, sorry about the dress. The pattern on the bottom is pretty intricate. I like the way you did it, though.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 21, 2014)

Can you do me a chibi mayor ?


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 21, 2014)

OMG YUS!!!! PLEASE DRAW me and Danny from here 

www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?216064-Please-draw-for-me!


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2014)

my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard



i've perfected chibis now this is my masterpiece sorry

Naw but I really did do some this morning.



Sparkanine said:


> Aw, I'm sure you'll figure out one though! ^_^
> tbh all of your ocs would look hella cute in his style ahh.



awww thank you cx I'd love to see something of mine in their style but decisions, decisions.
Here is Carla btw~






Spoiler: full size











Shirohibiki said:


> CURLOS
> MY BF
> ahhh they look lovely as usual! qvq



He's so dreamy 
& thank  you c':



strawberry mama


Spoiler: full size











Stepheroo said:


> IS IT POSSIBLE FOR YOU TO DRAW HOLLY AND FUCHSIA BEING TOTAL BROS?



YAAAA Because that sounds cute af >:D






Spoiler: full size








I just really wanted to draw that. I imagine a lot of things get caught on Holly's antlers when she's spacing out. ~v~

However that didn't feel like enough to me so here's one of them sharing a super bro-like high five






vitri-trash said:


> sorry i forgot, her eyes are blue



All right I will note this down  



pengutango said:


> Sounds good. Haha, do what you can with 'em.  Oh, I forgot to ask, but think it'd be possible for you to add Sly in, wearing the *denim vest*?



I want to say yes but it's been awhile since I drew one of the alligators so I'll see how it goes. :B 



emmatheweirdo said:


> Thank you so much <3 If getting him to kiss my cheek is too hard, you can just have them holding hands c:
> 
> His eyes are dark blue :3 And you're welcome! Can't wait to see it!!



I don't draw enough couples haha






Spoiler: full size









hope you like it x)



Meira said:


> *pops by*
> Random question, did you change your username by any chance? I don't recall your name as I requested a drawing a couple of pages ago



Indeed I did. ;o What Stepheroo says is true, I used to be Pumpki.  And you as I remember got the tallest of my too-tall chibis. 



Sumemr said:


> holy crap i just saw this you are amazing i love it ;w; <3333
> thank you so much!!



 you're welcome, I'm glad you like it!! 



Twinrova said:


> These are so cute!!! Are you still doing them?
> If you are, then maybe one of my mayor please?
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll save your ref. c:



Pandapool said:


> Hello! Not sure if you are taking requests, but anyways I would love a chibi of my mayor! You did my mayor very early on, but not a chibi and now she looks a bit different.



Sure, I can try yours ~ Panda hoodie sounds cute omg. And I assure you I remember everyone who's been through here. ;)



skaro said:


> IT'S ADORABLE <3
> 
> Yeah, sorry about the dress. The pattern on the bottom is pretty intricate. I like the way you did it, though.



Thank you, I'm glad you like it! =) Yeah I tried zooming but I could tell it was pretty detailed. xD Heh.



J o s h said:


> Can you do me a chibi mayor ?



Yep, I'll save your ref



Luckypinch said:


> OMG YUS!!!! PLEASE DRAW me and Danny from here
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?216064-Please-draw-for-me!



Just to make sure I'm understanding correctly you want these two characters?


Spoiler













All right I think that's everybody. I'll try to work on more of these today, but be aware that it is Columbo day and therefore also my late-night so I'm a bit tired and gonna be waiting up for Columbo to come on.

Chibis are still looking so awkward to me. Murder me I'm not kawaii


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

YES OMFG I AM DEAD. AND SHE LOVES PANTIES BECAUSE SHE THINKS THEY ARE CUTE AND GIRLY YES.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

WAHHHH WHAHH HHGHHDHG LOOK AT MY BABY,,,,,,,, yells 
oho my god thank you so much i adore it sdfkgjdsgsdflkjsd sCREECHES
"strawberry mama" is right omg
ILUSM THANK YOU EEEEEEEEEEEEEK SHES SO GODDAM N CUTE
U THROW THAT FIRE ICHIBABY
cries because i love it so much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> awww thank you cx I'd love to see something of mine in their style but decisions, decisions.
> Here is Carla btw~
> 
> 
> ...







I use "honey nut feelios" too often IMO.

Ah, thank you, she looks so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute! Ah I'm dying of all these cute chibis tell us how you do this senpepe.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> I don't draw enough couples haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*holy shiiiutsdcyshjkfk; *

**heavy breathing* *

*omg i love them! such cuties omg so are you ugh ;w; thank you so much! ughhhh*​


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2014)

ugh I wanna request again but you seem like you've got your hands full so I'll wait.. heh..


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 21, 2014)

@Zane the the person wearing red with me, :3 the person in the green I am using as an outfit example. I would want her outfit, only the colored swapped to Match the outfit I am werring in this photo. But you don't have to do the whole out fit thing, if you don't want. 



Spoiler: My refs











- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> @Zane the the person wearing red with me, :3 the person in the green I am using as an outfit example. I would want her outfit, only the colored swapped to Match the outfit I am werring in this photo. But you don't have to do the whole out fit thing, if you don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My refs



Lol I posted to slow xD


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> YES OMFG I AM DEAD. AND SHE LOVES PANTIES BECAUSE SHE THINKS THEY ARE CUTE AND GIRLY YES.





Shirohibiki said:


> WAHHHH WHAHH HHGHHDHG LOOK AT MY BABY,,,,,,,, yells
> oho my god thank you so much i adore it sdfkgjdsgsdflkjsd sCREECHES
> "strawberry mama" is right omg
> ILUSM THANK YOU EEEEEEEEEEEEEK SHES SO GODDAM N CUTE
> ...



hhhhh you guys make me laugh god xD I'm glad you liked them ;w; Your characters are so cute arg i am drawing them forever



Sparkanine said:


> I use "honey nut feelios" too often IMO.
> 
> Ah, thank you, she looks so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute! Ah I'm dying of all these cute chibis tell us how you do this senpepe.



You can literally never use honey nut feelios enough 
Ty, I'm glad you like her!! ; w; 
my process involves a lot of thrashing and flailing around and questioning my existence 



emmatheweirdo said:


> *holy shiiiutsdcyshjkfk; *
> 
> **heavy breathing* *
> 
> *omg i love them! such cuties omg so are you ugh ;w; thank you so much! ughhhh*​



=D yayyy I'm glad you like them! I need to practice couple poses like really badly wow. Haha. ^^' You're welcome!<3



ZanessaGaily said:


> ugh I wanna request again but you seem like you've got your hands full so I'll wait.. heh..



hmm if i'm counting right I think I've got six, I guess I am getting a bit of pile to work through heh you can still request if you don't mind that it might be bit of a wait. =P


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> You can literally never use honey nut feelios enough
> Ty, I'm glad you like her!! ; w;
> my process involves a lot of thrashing and flailing around and questioning my existence


But that is literally the only thing that I can use to make Steph and my friends laugh ;A;
And I LOVE HER. The eyes and the face and the-hgyehtYGkMhJbey _ITS ADORABLE AND DONT YOU DARE SAY THAT YOUR CHIBIS ARENT CUTE._
That seems like an immense process.


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> @Zane the the person wearing red with me, :3 the person in the green I am using as an outfit example. I would want her outfit, only the colored swapped to Match the outfit I am werring in this photo. But you don't have to do the whole out fit thing, if you don't want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh yep you just missed my reply block hahah 
But I see what you mean now, I will save your refs!


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> But that is literally the only thing that I can use to make Steph and my friends laugh ;A;



omg stop ur always funny


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, if you really don't mind.. 

I just recently adopted this baby (I still don't have a name for her!) I'd love a drawing of her ;A;


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Well, if you really don't mind..
> 
> I just recently adopted this baby (I still don't have a name for her!) I'd love a drawing of her ;A;



Looks like a Penelope. BUT SRSLY THOUGH, SHE IS SO CUTE.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omg stop ur always funny







_*stahp*_


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Aug 21, 2014)

Would you ever be willing to do a bigger commission? I'd be willing to pay with bells c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

nooooo senpai you spoil me
-crawls under your desk to live there-


----------



## pengutango (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> I want to say yes but it's been awhile since I drew one of the alligators so I'll see how it goes. :B



Okie dokes. If he ends up being too hard to draw, you can draw Willow wearing the *blue diamond tee*. :3


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> But that is literally the only thing that I can use to make Steph and my friends laugh ;A;
> And I LOVE HER. The eyes and the face and the-hgyehtYGkMhJbey _ITS ADORABLE AND DONT YOU DARE SAY THAT YOUR CHIBIS ARENT CUTE._
> That seems like an immense process.



it is a priceless treasure, never give up on it. 
Aww thank you ;u; My chibis still got a long way to go at least! 8U Heh.
Yes, it holds its own dignified immensity. 



ZanessaGaily said:


> Well, if you really don't mind..
> 
> I just recently adopted this baby (I still don't have a name for her!) I'd love a drawing of her ;A;



Aw, she's cute. I like the outfit. ;o I'll save her ref right now. ~



emmatheweirdo said:


> Would you ever be willing to do a bigger commission? I'd be willing to pay with bells c:



Depends on what it is, I guess. :0 I haven't done an actual commission in awhile. 



Shirohibiki said:


> nooooo senpai you spoil me
> -crawls under your desk to live there-



non non, impossible. 
unfortunately that's about the only space I could offer you x'D



pengutango said:


> Okie dokes. If he ends up being too hard to draw, you can draw Willow wearing the *blue diamond tee*. :3



Aww Willow. I like the sheeps. This will be a tough choice.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> it is a priceless treasure, never give up on it.
> Aww thank you ;u; My chibis still got a long way to go at least! 8U Heh.
> Yes, it holds its own dignified immensity.








When it gets old, I'll spare you all and stop 

And I want a working process that is immense and intense as yours. :>


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

omfg i love you seriously i love the picture you drew for me i want to cry


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah! I am back for the chibis! Can you draw my mayor? http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me Thank you so much!


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> When it gets old, I'll spare you all and stop
> 
> And I want a working process that is immense and intense as yours. :>



"teh" makes it even funnier lmao
just make sure you're in a state of constant bemusement when you draw and that me. 



Stepheroo said:


> omfg i love you seriously i love the picture you drew for me i want to cry



ilu 2 and i love ur OC bbs (o?ω｀o)



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Ah! I am back for the chibis! Can you draw my mayor? http://melissa-crossing.tumblr.com/about-me Thank you so much!



Welcome back huehue  Oh and she looks different ^^ I like the outfit, I'll save the refs now.


Taking a break for a bit because errands, just came back to leave this here for pengutango because I'm really feeling it rn


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> "teh" makes it even funnier lmao
> just make sure you're in a state of constant bemusement when you draw and that me.
> 
> ------------------------------
> ...


"Teh" was in the original one but I always kept accidentally replacing it with "the". :<
And great, will keep that in mind.


Also omfg Pengu's drawing is really adorable I can't even string the correct words to say how beautiful it is.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 21, 2014)

WILLOW LOOKS LIKE A CREAM PUFF WTF I WANT PLS OK TY


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2014)

squaasshhh these two are a bit shorter I think, finally. P tired right now so not much to say about them except I hope you like them. 
; o ;



MC4pros said:


> don't go chasing waterfalls









vitri-trash said:


> please stick to the rivers and the lakes that you're used to









Sparkanine said:


> "Teh" was in the original one but I always kept accidentally replacing it with "the". :<
> And great, will keep that in mind.
> 
> Also omfg Pengu's drawing is really adorable I can't even string the correct words to say how beautiful it is.



hehe accidentally spelling a word right 

And ty ; v; Turns out the alligator was the easier one to draw



Stepheroo said:


> WILLOW LOOKS LIKE A CREAM PUFF WTF I WANT PLS OK TY



yooooo she does ok you can have pls ty 


more tomorrow *falls asleep probably*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 21, 2014)

sighs angrily bc everything is 2cute
STOP THIS MADNESS


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> hehe accidentally spelling a word right
> 
> And ty ; v; Turns out the alligator was the easier one to draw


Yeah idk why my hobby of writing managed to corrupt my love of memes.

And the gator is 3cute5me. His little pose is so adorable why is every one of your art pieces hitting me in teh honey nut feelios.
(i finally remembered to put "teh" yessss)


----------



## Melonyy (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi again
Can you draw my mayor in chibi form?


----------



## phantompony (Aug 22, 2014)

I would like my mayor please, if you are still taking them. uwu Ref in sig.


----------



## Zane (Aug 22, 2014)

I was asleep when Kyukon did freebies why is this my life *throws myself in the trash*




Shirohibiki said:


> sighs angrily bc everything is 2cute
> STOP THIS MADNESS



4 you i will stop *stops*



Sparkanine said:


> Yeah idk why my hobby of writing managed to corrupt my love of memes.
> 
> And the gator is 3cute5me. His little pose is so adorable why is every one of your art pieces hitting me in teh honey nut feelios.
> (i finally remembered to put "teh" yessss)



Writing corrupted my love of everything lol

i was aiming for your honey nut feelios 



MayorMelony said:


> Hi again
> Can you draw my mayor in chibi form?



Sure, I'll save your ref.



phantompony said:


> I would like my mayor please, if you are still taking them. uwu Ref in sig.



Yep yep I'll save your ref~



J o s h said:


> yarp









Spoiler: full size









yours is done already b/c I was working on some in the car and yours was the only one I could remember clearly. xD 

I have doodles of several others tho so I'll be doing those today. Bomp for the last 3 unclaimed chibis.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

I JUST CANT WAIT FOR MINE /hides in darkness


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> I was asleep when Kyukon did freebies why is this my life *throws myself in the trash*
> 
> Writing corrupted my love of everything lol
> 
> i was aiming for your honey nut feelios


Ikr I fall asleep when everything good is gonna happen. Even though I got one it's nice to try.

And you're such a homewrecker Zane I can't believe you did this to me. You have betrayed me.


----------



## Flari (Aug 22, 2014)

If you are still doing this, could you please draw my mayor as a chibi?


View attachment 63946



qr code for sweater: Marina Sweater


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

YES MORE ARTS YASSSSS


----------



## Zane (Aug 22, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I JUST CANT WAIT FOR MINE /hides in darkness






I tried to do it in the show's style because that Danny guy looked weird with different eyes hahah Hope that's ok!



Sparkanine said:


> Ikr I fall asleep when everything good is gonna happen. Even though I got one it's nice to try.
> 
> And you're such a homewrecker Zane I can't believe you did this to me. You have betrayed me.



i have the worst luck with stuff like that too arg XP Heh.

i didn't know you were so protective of your feelios gosh



Flari said:


> If you are still doing this, could you please draw my mayor as a chibi?
> 
> 
> View attachment 63946
> ...



Sure, I'll save your refs. ^^

*@Pandapool* - hope you like it!






dangit steph you posted before me


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

hahhahwhahahhahahahaa i do what i want because i am stepheroo


----------



## pengutango (Aug 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> Taking a break for a bit because errands, just came back to leave this here for pengutango because I'm really feeling it rn



I only JUST saw this now and it's adorable!!! Thanks!! <3333


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> hahhahwhahahhahahahaa i do what i want because i am stepheroo


Listen to her. She is dangerous if you don't.


Zane said:


> i have the worst luck with stuff like that too arg XP Heh.
> 
> i didn't know you were so protective of your feelios gosh


Feelios are top priority. Literally. I care about how people feel before anything.

And we'll cry together until another one pops up, I swear.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

ya dont mess with me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> ya dont mess with me


You're a buff little poot, huh?


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> I tried to do it in the show's style because that Danny guy looked weird with different eyes hahah Hope u like



OMG I LOVE YOU MADE MY DAY OMFG!!!! AWWWWWWW!! ITS PERFECT LIKE YOU OMMMMGGGG ::::))))  ///EXUSE MY MISS SPELLING AND GIBBERSHISH! I think I am gonna cry tears of joy yo.


----------



## Zane (Aug 22, 2014)

better not get involved in whatever's going on up there lmao ^^^^



Luckypinch said:


> OMG I LOVE YOU MADE MY DAY OMFG!!!! AWWWWWWW!! ITS PERFECT LIKE YOU OMMMMGGGG ::::))))  ///EXUSE MY MISS SPELLING AND GIBBERSHISH! I think I am gonna cry tears of joy yo.



WHOO been awhile since I made someone's day ;D Haha thank you, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> better not get involved in whatever's going on up there lmao ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> WHOO been awhile since I made someone's day ;D Haha thank you, I'm glad you like it!



excuse U you always make my day D<


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> excuse U you always make my day D<



exactly, i was deeply hurt by that comment i might have to report you Zane for harassment omg


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> exactly, i was deeply hurt by that comment i might have to report you Zane for harassment omg


Zane hitting us in teh honey nut feelios left to right.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Zane hitting us in teh honey nut feelios left to right.



more like honey nut tearios, cuz i'm cryin'


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> more like honey nut tearios, cuz i'm cryin'



Steph that is gold. How do you do that.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 22, 2014)

Ughhh, can't resist your epic arts *Q*

If possible, could I request art of my bunny OCs? [x]
Please & thank you! *smooches*


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Aug 22, 2014)

Zane said:


> "teh" makes it even funnier lmao
> just make sure you're in a state of constant bemusement when you draw and that me.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! I changed her up a bit to make her more into a princess! Thank you! I cant wait!


----------



## Zane (Aug 23, 2014)

awwWHHH well what kind of person would I be to just assume a day has been made T T I take that seriously lol sorry for any damage done to any honey nut feelios u know i love you



Stepheroo said:


> more like honey nut tearios, cuz i'm cryin'



it is funny and yet so sad

*@Twinrova* - i kept forgetting to do yours sorry >o< hope you like it!





Spoiler: full size









*@MayorMelony* - yours is done as well! Apparently it's also your birthday today so happy birthday!






Spoiler: full size











azukitan said:


> Ughhh, can't resist your epic arts *Q*
> 
> If possible, could I request art of my bunny OCs? [x]
> Please & thank you! *smooches*



Oo thank you, your art is awesome too! And those characters are super cute, I'll save them and start on them soon. ^^



Melissa-Crossing said:


> Ah! I changed her up a bit to make her more into a princess! Thank you! I cant wait!



I see  well yours is basically done except color, I got that far before I realized I couldn't tell what color her eyes are. My guess is blue. o o


here's what I'm doing in between chibis, gotta draw ppl being full size to keep me going
http://conductordist.tumblr.com/image/95516756024


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

omg it's okay my honey nuts feels have honey nut healio'd, no worries i will go on
my heart will go on bcuz every night in my dreams i see you and feel you and stuff

but yaaasssss, more arts yassssssss i love your full sizes too. hnnng. they're probably my favorite.


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 23, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Twinrova* - i kept forgetting to do yours sorry >o< hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I love it!! <3


----------



## Melonyy (Aug 23, 2014)

Zane said:


> @MayorMelony- yours is done as well! Apparently it's also your birthday today so happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's so cute! 
and thank you


----------



## Pandapool (Aug 23, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Pandapool* - hope you like it!



Gahh, just saw this now! I love it, thank you soo much for it!!!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi hello!
Can I get my OC done please?c: She has green-yellow eyes,
Sorry if I don't have really good refs


----------



## hanashi (Aug 23, 2014)

if u drew my mayor that would b wicked!!! ur art is vry cool


Spoiler: ref







thank you!!


----------



## Zane (Aug 23, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> ~









Spoiler: full size









If I got the eye color wrong just lmk and I can change it. c: Sorry it's on the tall side, when I noticed it was too late to fix it. XP 



Stepheroo said:


> omg it's okay my honey nuts feels have honey nut healio'd, no worries i will go on
> my heart will go on bcuz every night in my dreams i see you and feel you and stuff
> 
> but yaaasssss, more arts yassssssss i love your full sizes too. hnnng. they're probably my favorite.



i believe that the heart does go on so ok I believe you, that's good. 
And thanks they're my favourite too ; ; I'm trying to do your mayor arts but it keeps turning out all weird lol  



Twinrova said:


> Thank you, I love it!! <3



you're welcome, I'm glad you like it! =)



MayorMelony said:


> It's so cute!
> and thank you



Aw thank you, I'm glad you like it c:



Pandapool said:


> Gahh, just saw this now! I love it, thank you soo much for it!!!



You're welcome!  Thank you very much for the tip! 



Kanabanana said:


> Hi hello!
> Can I get my OC done please?c: She has green-yellow eyes,
> Sorry if I don't have really good refs



Sure, those refs should be enough - I assume I should I follow the hair/skin/clothing colors on the second ref? ;o



hanashi said:


> if u drew my mayor that would b wicked!!! ur art is vry cool
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ref
> ...



Sure, I like your mayor. c: And tyvm for the compliment. ~


It's shaping up to be a headache sorta day so nothing else is done right now wahh. 
Btw if your name is pengutango, J o s h, MC4Pros, or vitri-trash your chibis are here somewhere.


----------



## f11 (Aug 23, 2014)

Can I have my mayor done? 



Spoiler



https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3880/14938309476_22c20fc9f2_o.png[/IMG]


When ever you can, I dont want you to overwork yourself!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Hope that headache goes away soon!


----------



## Zane (Aug 23, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> Can I have my mayor done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, cute mayor. ^^ I'll save your ref and get started on it soon.



Sparkanine said:


> Hope that headache goes away soon!



Thank you, me too. *cry*


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

omg bebe, don't stress about the mayor arts ok? ok. and i hope you feel better. ur totes one of my faves yaaasss


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi! Would you draw my OC? there are descriptions throughout this thread(dont worry, only in the first 10 posts, I think)
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?215468-Draw-my-OC-please

Get better, and thanks!


----------



## hanashi (Aug 23, 2014)

dont worry about finishing anything today - get the rest you desire and work when you wanna!! nwn


----------



## azukitan (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh no, you have a headache? ;-; Please rest easy today and take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> omg bebe, don't stress about the mayor arts ok? ok. and i hope you feel better. ur totes one of my faves yaaasss





hanashi said:


> dont worry about finishing anything today - get the rest you desire and work when you wanna!! nwn





azukitan said:


> Oh no, you have a headache? ;-; Please rest easy today and take care of yourself. I hope you feel better soon!


These <3 Seriously though. Feel better and rest. Take your time and no one will have a problem with it. If they do, they are just ignorant a**h****.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 23, 2014)

i hope you feel better bb ;v; <33


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2014)

hhhhh wow thanks everybody ; ; I had no choice but to take y'alls advice haha eventually I fell asleep on the couch with the cats and finally felt better when I woke up.

I've got five unclaimed chibis on my hands not counting the ones I'm about to post so I'll quote myself for effect 


Zane said:


> Btw if your name is pengutango, J o s h, MC4Pros, Melissa-Crossing, or vitri-trash your chibis are here somewhere.



*@ZanessaGaily* - something about this one feels off to me but idk what it is D: hope you like it tho ><






Spoiler: full size









*@phantompony* - here is yours!




*@Flari* - and yours~




ok lemme show y'all what I meant by things showing up differently once I export them 


Spoiler






where did those unsightly stray pixels around the mouth come from?? Idk but I couldn't get them to go away so I eventually just had to change the mouth lmao I think it looks better as a smile anyway. Still, quite bothersome. Stuff like this happens all the time. Maybe this year my niece gets nothing from me and I get a tablet. lol





Stepheroo said:


> omg bebe, don't stress about the mayor arts ok? ok. and i hope you feel better. ur totes one of my faves yaaasss



Ok I will try not to but stressing is all part of the process.  Seriously this is the most wack art I've ever done, gotta show you it soon, I'll probably end up redoing it. xD 
You're one of my favas too ok ♥



PokeCam420 said:


> These <3 Seriously though. Feel better and rest. Take your time and no one will have a problem with it. If they do, they are just ignorant a**h****.



Oh dear hahah there's been no such behaviour here I'm glad to say. I just like letting people know when I'm not gonna be actively working on things. 
ANyway yeah I'm gonna try your OC. And thanks for the well wishes. =)



Shirohibiki said:


> i hope you feel better bb ;v; <33



better now that you're here T^T 



These have been good practice but gonna have to close requests again for awhile while I finish the current ones. Got some other things I got to work on today but hopefully I'll have some more done before the day is over. ~v~ Thx everybody again for thinking of me, I appreciate it. 


oh yeah progress on my current w.i.p. (couldn't get the img url this time so here's the post lol)
http://conductordist.tumblr.com/post/95516756024/wip
he only drinks on special occasions.


----------



## Flari (Aug 24, 2014)

*@Flari* - and yours~





Thank you so much! It looks so amazing


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Ah that WIP is cooooolio. Loving it so far


----------



## phantompony (Aug 24, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@phantompony* - here is yours!



Oh my goodness she looks adorable!! Thank you so much! c:


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Anytime haha! Glad you're feeling better


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 24, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@ZanessaGaily* - something about this one feels off to me but idk what it is D: hope you like it tho ><



First off, I'm so happy you're feeling better :'D
Second..

MY BABY IS SO CUTE YOU ARE AMAZING I LOVE HER SO MUCH 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOUUUUU

okey have a nice day :'3


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2014)

Flari said:


> Thank you so much! It looks so amazing





phantompony said:


> Oh my goodness she looks adorable!! Thank you so much! c:



Thank you both, I'm glad you like them! :3 You're welcome.~



Sparkanine said:


> Ah that WIP is cooooolio. Loving it so far



Haha thanks x) It doesn't look anything like how I imagined it of course but I'm gonna stick with it. Stuck on drawing those two characters rn. 



PokeCam420 said:


> Anytime haha! Glad you're feeling better







Can you tell I've never drawn tie-dye before in my life lmao I'm feeling this one regardless. Hope it's at least semi-close to your vision. 



ZanessaGaily said:


> First off, I'm so happy you're feeling better :'D
> Second..
> 
> MY BABY IS SO CUTE YOU ARE AMAZING I LOVE HER SO MUCH
> ...



aaaa omg you're welcome, I'm glad you like it! And thank you ; v;


~currently working on bun OC's


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 24, 2014)

/strokes pumpkis cheek lovingly
im glad you feel better bae uvu love seeing your work as usual ;v; -shoves her old tablet in your face so you have one!!!-


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 24, 2014)

ilysm stay cute


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> /strokes pumpkis cheek lovingly
> im glad you feel better bae uvu love seeing your work as usual ;v; -shoves her old tablet in your face so you have one!!!-


awh ty ;w;

& if only i could get some of your mojo off this used tablet 




Stepheroo said:


> ilysm stay cute



excuse me you are the one who is cute


*@azukitan* - these characters are literally perfect ok but I messed up on this so much haha for reasons of my own error it's got a light gray outline instead of black, I experimented with the eyes, and the blue I used on blue bun's hair turned some strange teal shade upon upload.. She kinda looks like Sailor Neptune now so I guess it's not all bad.


----------



## azukitan (Aug 24, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@azukitan* - these characters are literally perfect ok but I messed up on this so much haha for reasons of my own error it's got a light gray outline instead of black, I experimented with the eyes, and the blue I used on blue bun's hair turned some strange teal shade upon upload.. She kinda looks like Sailor Neptune now so I guess it's not all bad.



...omg... They're so beautiful! ;;//A//;; Everything about this drawing is just perfect. *sobs* Thank you so much for drawing my OCs. Blue and Red are so adorable in your style. I just really admire your work overall ^7^ I'll treasure this picture forever. *hugs tightly* d=(?▽｀)=b

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haha, Neptune is the hottest babe in Sailor Moon (imo), so I'm happy you made Blue resemble her <3


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 24, 2014)

OMG I LOVE IT!


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2014)

azukitan said:


> ...omg... They're so beautiful! ;;//A//;; Everything about this drawing is just perfect. *sobs* Thank you so much for drawing my OCs. Blue and Red are so adorable in your style. I just really admire your work overall ^7^ I'll treasure this picture forever. *hugs tightly* d=(?▽｀)=b
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Haha, Neptune is the hottest babe in Sailor Moon (imo), so I'm happy you made Blue resemble her <3



; v; omg thank you. y'all are so good at saying nice things, teach me your ways
You're totally welcome, they were really fun to draw. :D (awh their names are Blue and Red)

And yeah totally haha actually it's a hard tie between her and Uranus for me huehue




PokeCam420 said:


> OMG I LOVE IT!



Yay! I'm glad. =]



pengutango said:


> I only JUST saw this now and it's adorable!!! Thanks!! <3333



whoa I missed your reply somehow, I thought you didn't see your chibi yet haha! Just came across this while I was combing the thread for usernames. XP You're welcome!! Glad you like it. 

*@C r y s t a l*- here is yours~




*@hanashi* - yours is done also! 




*@Kanabanana* - i didn't know which ref to follow for color scheme so I winged it a bit. 




hope you guys like them!

Now unless I'm miscounting disgustingly, that is everyone! I'm going to update the first post now. And if I'm correct, that was *27 chibis*! I don't know if I improved at all but that was fun.  Thanks everyone as always. Idk if I'll open requests again soon. Maybe next time you see me I'll be trying to gouge you for bells. ;)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd give you bells, ya cutie.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Aug 24, 2014)

Zane said:


> *@Kanabanana* - i didn't know which ref to follow for color scheme so I winged it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omggggggggg THANKS! Polyeena looks so cute nao omgggg you even added the bell & the sign omg omg Thanks 8D & I love the colours used THHANKs Omg


----------



## Zane (Aug 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I'd give you bells, ya cutie.



I know u would bby let's throw bells all over the place 8D



Kanabanana said:


> omggggggggg THANKS! Polyeena looks so cute nao omgggg you even added the bell & the sign omg omg Thanks 8D & I love the colours used THHANKs Omg



Haha you're welcome! :3 I'm glad you liked the colors too, heh. And awwh you're still using that headshot as your avatar. :B


----------



## f11 (Aug 25, 2014)

I-I-It's beautiful I love it.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

ill always shove bells in ur face <3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> I know u would bby let's throw bells all over the place 8D


Make it rainnnn.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 25, 2014)

i can show you the bells...


shinging, shimmering, splendid...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> i can show you the bells...
> 
> 
> shinging, shimmering, splendid...


Now tell me, Pumpki, when was the last time you paid your home debt?


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> I-I-It's beautiful I love it.


awh ty, I'm glad you like it. ^^



Shirohibiki said:


> ill always shove bells in ur face <3



y always shoved in my face tho lmao  can you gently caress my face with things instead ;0



Stepheroo said:


> i can show you the bells...
> 
> 
> shinging, shimmering, splendid...





Sparkanine said:


> Now tell me, Pumpki, when was the last time you paid your home debt?



it's incredible how far this reference went over my head at first. I haven't seen that movie in too long, I guess. D: *squishes you all 4 being 2 cute*

idk what i'm supposed to do with all these unclaimed chibis, I guess I will burn them on a bonfire. 

I made myself one with my new skillz hahahaha




but other than that I'm still being a lazyass. Also made some minor changes to the current wip. How do I background 

http://conductordist.tumblr.com/post/95516756024/wip


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

That new chibi is too cute IMO. So many cute things going on.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 25, 2014)

That new chibi...*0* SO CUTE! <3


----------



## Zane (Aug 25, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> That new chibi is too cute IMO. So many cute things going on.



idk when this place got so cute but i like it 



MC4pros said:


> That new chibi...*0* SO CUTE! <3



there you are  I did your chibi awhile back, it's on the first page so you don't have to hunt for it. 
and thank you!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 25, 2014)

Zane said:


> idk when this place got so cute but i like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, that's the *cutest* thing I ever saw! (o≧Ｖ≦)o THANK YOU! o3o


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2014)

whispers pumpkaboo
touches it gently

also yes /caresses ur face


----------



## Stepheroo (Sep 1, 2014)

your signature is too cute i love you and miss you bye


----------

